# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու >  Հավաքածու մրցույթ – 3. «Անծանոթ տուն» (չընդունված  տարբերակները):

## Դավիթ

*ՄԱՔՍԻՄ ԻՎԱՆԻՉԸ*

Ասացին՝ ուշիմ երեխա եմ, դրա համար էլ մանկապարտեզում <փոքրերի> փոխարեն՝ միջին տարիքային խմբում ընդգրկեցին, և դա էր պատճառը, որ իմ նախադպրոցական կյանքը տևեց ոչ թե երեք, այլ ընդամենը երկու տարի:
Ավարտական հանդեսի ժամանակ իմ հավանաբար փայլուն ելույթը երկար ծափահարեցին, իսկ ներկա հարազատներս՝ պապս ու մորաքույրս, աջուձախ նայելով, պարծեցան իրենց սերնդի աննախադեպ ունակություններով և, որ ամենակարևորն է՝ միջոցառման հերոսուհու հետ արնակցական կապով:
Այդքանը:
Հա, մեկ էլ՝ ընկեր Ժենյան համբուրեց այտերս ու հրաժեշտ տվեց:
Ընկերներս գնացին դպրոց, իսկ ես մնացի տանը: Այն ժամանակ չէին կարող ինձ մի տարի էլ մանկապարտեզում թողնել, ասացին, թե կառավարության որոշումն է: Դպրոց չընդունեցին մեկ այլ որոշման պատճառով՝ վեցտարեկաններին չի թույլատրվում: 
Դուռը կողպելով վրաս՝ ծնողներս առավոտյան շտապում էին աշխատանքի: Ես նստում էի դիմացի այգուն նայող մեր երրորդ հարկի լուսամուտի պատուհանագոգին, գրկում էի ու լպստում, չգիտես ինչու, միշտ աղի ծնկներս՝ նայելով այգուն ու կյանքին:
Պատուհանի հենց դիմաց կինոի հայերեն ու ռուսերեն աֆիշներն էին, և ես սկսեցի ռուսերեն հասկանալ: Հետո անգիր արեցի միշտ նույն ժամին մեր սևուսպիտակ <Ռուբին>-ով ցուցադրվող և հաճախակի կրկնվող մուլտերն ու քիչ-քիչ խոսել սովորեցի:
Վերջապես իմ բանտարկությունն ավարտվեց:
Հայրս պարզապես խղճաց ինձ ու որոշեց իր հետ աշխատանքի տանել, և ես հայտվեցի մեծ-մեծ ու երբեմն ուժգին դղրդացող տրանսֆորմատորներով դրախտում: Այդ դրախտը, ուր աշխատում էր հայրս, ենթակայան էին անվանում: Ենթակայանն ընդարձակ բակ ուներ՝ անսահման կանաչ, ծառ ու ծաղիկներով լի:
Ես ինձ մենակ չէի զգում, կարող էի ամբողջ օրը խաղալ խոտերի մեջ, պեղել մրջյունների ու երփներանգ բզեզների բները և երևակայական պատմություններ հորինել նրանց մասին: 
Վարդուշը, որ հորս մոտ էր աշխատում, ինձ կերակրում էր: Երբ հերթական անգամ հողից կոտլետներ պատրաստելիս ցեխոտվում էի՝ լոգասենյակի հսկայական ցնցուղի տակ լողացնում էր ու պառկեցնում քնելու:
Երեկոյան, երկաթգծի փայտակոճերի միջով թռչկոտելով, հորս հետ ապրած մի ամբողջ օր էի տուն տանում և սպասում հաջորդ օրվան:
Ես երջանիկ էի ու գիտեի, թե դա ինչ է նշանակում:
Մի օր էլ Վարդուշի դպրոցական աղջիկն սկսեց գալ ենթակայան, ու ես խաղընկեր ունեցա:
Չգիտես ինչու, Վերգինեի մոտ դասերը չէին ստացվում. նա երկար էր նստում <տնայինների> վրա, ու ես ստիպված էի լինում սպասել: Նայելով Վերգինեի տառապող դեմքին՝ մտածում էի, երբ մեծանա երևի նրան էլ մոր նման՝ Վերգուշ կանվանեն: 
Վարդուշը նրա համար կարդում էր հանձնարարված ոտանավորներն ու ստիպում, որ խեղճն անգիր արտասանի: Մի օր էլ չհամբերեցի: Երբ Վարդուշը ավարտեց հերթական <անգիրի> ընթերցանությունը, Վերգինեին օգնելու համար՝ ես անմիջապես արտասանեցի այն: Պարզվեց, որ Վերգինեին չեմ օգնել. մայրը բարկացավ և նույնիսկ ապտակեց աղջկան:
Վերգինեն այլևս ինձ հետ չխաղաց: Փորձում էի նրան կաշառել տնից բերած հերթական խաղալիքով, բայց նա արհամարհում էր ինձ: Եվ նորից սկսվեցին իմ մենապտույտները բակի կանաչի մեջ:
Ենթակայանի վանդակապատ դարպասները շուտով մի ուրիշ բանտ դարձան ինձ համար: Ես կանգնում էի դարպասների մոտ, երկու ձեռքով բռնում էի ճաղերն ու դեմքս մտցնում դրանց մեջ: Այնտեղ՝ դրսում, ոչ այնքան հեռու, տներ կային: Խոտերի անթափանց պատը փակում էր տեսադաշտը, բայց խաղացող երեխաների աղմուկն այնքա¯ն լսելի էր: Լարում էի ականջներս ու փորձում էի գուշակել՝ հիմա ի՞նչ են խաղում:
- Դու ո՞վ ես, փոքրիկ,- ռուսերեն ինձ դիմեց լայնեզր, ցանցառ գլխարկով մի մարդ ու հակառակ կողմից բացեց դարպասը:
Զարմանալի էր, բայց ես նրան չէի նկատել:
- Իմ անունը Շահանե է, իսկ դու ո՞վ ես,- ասացի ես՝ ոլորելով շրջազգեստիս կարճլիկ փեշերը:
- Արի ծանոթանանք,- ժպտաց մարդը,- ես Մաքսիմ Իվանիչն եմ՝ այստեղի վարպետը:
Նա բռնեց ձեռքս, ու գնացինք դեպի ենթակայանի շենքը:
Մեզ տեսնելով՝ հայրս ելավ տեղից ու ընդառաջ եկավ:
- Հը՞, լավ հանգստացա՞ր, Մաքսիմ Իվանիչ,- հայրս ևս ժպտաց:
Այդ օրվանից ենթակայանի դռներն ինձ համար բացվեցին. Մաքսիմ Իվանիչի ընտանիքը հեռու չէր ապրում:
Ինձ շատ էին դուր գալիս նոր ծանոթներս, մանավանդ՝ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչի երեխաները՝ Վանյան, Միշան ու Տոսյան: Նրանք դպրոց էին գնում, և ես անհամբերությամբ սպասում էի նրանց վերադարձին:
Մաքսիմ Իվանիչը ուրախ ու հյուրասեր մարդ էր: Հայրս, փայտյա բաց պատշգամբում նստած, ժամերով կարող էր զրուցել նրա հետ, թեյ խմել ու չձանձրանալ:
Լյուսյան՝ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչի կինը, աշխույժ, ջանասեր կին էր: Ամբողջ օրն աշխատում էր կամ տանը, կամ տնամերձ հողամասում:
Ես այդքան համերաշխ և ուրախ ընտանիք չէի տեսել, կարծես բոլորը միշտ տանն էին ու ոչ ոք մենակ չէր: Միայն մի անգամ նրանց ընտանիքում վեճի ականատես եղա:
Տոսյային դպրոցում հանձնարարել էին տետրում գրել իրենց ունեցած բոլոր ընտանի կենդանիների անունները: Տոսյան հորը խնդրեց, որ օգնի տնային աշխատանքը կատարել: Ես դեռ այնքան ռուսերեն չգիտեի, որ թվարկեի իմ իմացած կենդանիներին: Նստեցի Տոսյաի կողքին ու լարեցի լսողությունս:
Մաքսիմ Իվանիչն ինձ աչքով արեց ու սկսեց տարօրինակ բաներ թելադրել: Տոսյան արագ վերջացրեց, ուրախ փակեց տետրն, ու մենք գնացինք խաղալու:
Հաջորդ օրը Տոսյայի լացը, Լյուսյայի գոռգոռոցն ու Մաքսիմ Իվանիչի բարձրաձայն ծիծաղն ինձ ստիպեցին ընդհատել անձրևորդի հուղարկավորության արարողությունն ու վազել նրանց տուն:
- Ախր, ինչ ասեի,- արդարանում էր Մաքսիմ Իվանիչը,- երկու հավից բացի էլ ինչ ընտանի կենդանի ունենք, իսկ Տոսյան պիտի ահագին բան գրեր, դրա համար էլ էդպես արեցի:
- Իսկ դու, հիմար աղջիկ,- շարունակեց Մաքսիմ Իվանիչը,- ինչու± էիր գրում: Քեզ տեղն է, ճիշտ էլ արել են, որ <երկուս> են նշանակել:
Տոսյան վերսկսեց մի պահ ընդհատված հեծկլտոցն ու վազեց դստերը պաշտպանող մոր գիրկը:
Ես հիշեցի, թե երեկ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչը ինչպես էր <օգնում> աղջկան.
<Գրիր Տոսյա՝ մեր ընտանի կենդանիներն են Վանյան, Միշան, Տոսյան և մամա Լյուսյան, քանի որ մեզ բոլորիս պահում և կերակրում է իմ հայրիկը՝ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչ….> (ազգանունը չհիշեցի):
Նայեցի Մաքսիմ Իվանիչին ու սկսեցի բարձրաձայն ծիծաղել:
Այդպես կորցրեցի իմ երկրորդ ընկերուհուն՝ Տոսյային: Բայց ես ուրիշ, ավելի լավ ընկեր ունեի՝ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչը:
Ենթակայանում գործը շատ չէր, ու նա ժամերով, ռուսերենը հայերենի հետ խառնած, զրուցում էր ինձ հետ, հետաքրքիր պատմություններ ու հեքիաթներ էր պատմում, ազնվամորի ու ելակ էր բերում իրենց հողամասից՝ ասելով՝ Լյուսյայից թաքուն:
Դարպասի մոտ կանգնած՝ ամեն օր անհամբեր սպասում էի նրան, նրա մոխրագույն աչքերի ժպիտին և մեծ ու փոքր ընծաներին:
Մի օր էլ երեկոյան, երբ պառկել էի քնելու, ականջիս հասավ ծնողներիս կիսաձայն, բայց անհանգիստ խոսակցությունը: Զգուշությամբ դուրս եկա անկողնուց և թաթերիս վրա քայլելով՝ հասա ննջասենյակի կիսաբաց դռանն ու սպասեցի.
- Երևի լավ հարբած էր, ասաց, որ պատերազմի ժամանակ <պոլիցայ> է եղել, չեմ հիշում՝ Ուկրաինայու՞մ, թե՞ Բելոռուսիայում… Ո՞վ կարող էր պատկերացնել, որ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչը…
- Վերջ, էլ Շահանեին էնտեղ չտանես,- մայրս հուզված էր ու զայրացած:- Դու էլ գովում էիր:
- Ինչու՞ ես միանգամից դատապարտում,- հայրս համառում էր, ու ես ուզում էի նրա կողքին լինել,- հորս էլ քսան տարի աքսորում պահեցին….և ինչի± համար… Ի՞նչ գիտենք՝ էդ մարդու գլուխն ի՞նչ է եկել…
- Այլևս էդ մասին չենք խոսում: Շահանեն կմնա տանը,- եզրափակեց մայրս ու գնաց խոհանոց:
Ես նորից հայտնվեցի բանտում՝ իմ պատուհանագոգին, ռուսերենից հայերեն սխալներով թարգմանված, կարծես չփոխվող աֆիշների հետ: Անգամ այգու կանաչն էր ուրիշ, այն դժգույն էր ու խամրած:
Մի օր էլ իմացա, որ Մաքսիմ Իվանիչն ընտանիքով մեկնել է, հրաժեշտ է տվել հորս ու մեկնել՝ անհասցե ու անժամկետ: 
Այդպես ես կորցրեցի իմ կյանքի երրորդ՝ լավագույն ընկերոջս: Ես չգիտեի՝ ինչ է <պոլիցայը> և ինչու՞ այդ բառն այդքան զայրացրեց մորս: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեի՝ <պոլիցայներն> աշխարհի ամենաբարի ու ամենաուրախ մարդիկ են, և նրանց հետ երբեք մենակ չես լինի և հարազատ տունդ քեզ անծանոթ չի թվա :

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*729*



Փոխանակ վերջին ժամերը ծնողների հետ անցկացներ՝ Ամանորյա գիշերը Ձմեռ պապին սպասող երեխայի նման փակվել էր սենյակում ու սպասում էր Ինգայի զանգին։ Ենթադրում էր, որ չի զանգելու, բայց սպասում էր։ Նստել էր հատակին, ձեռքերով գրկել ծնկները ու անթարթ նայում էր ճզմված ճանճից պատին մնացած սև–կարմրավուն կետին։ Արցունքի կաթիլները, խուտուտ տալով Լևոնի այտերը, գլորվում, ապա կաթում էին ծնկներին ու անհետանում։ Դեռահասին բնորոշ մաքուր ու անկեղծ զգացմունքը ստիպում էր մտածել, որ հենց ՆԱ է այն միակը ... Շոգը խեղդում էր. դուրս եկավ պատշգամբ, որի անկյունում անհոգ փռված էր Ալմաստը՝ ոտքերը խաչաձը տարածած։ Ոտնաձայներ լսելով իսկույն ցցեց ականջները, բացեց աչքերն ու թեթևակի շարժեց պոչը։ Լևոնը թախիծ էր նկատում բրդոտ ընկերոջ հայացքում. կարծես կանխազգում էր, որ շուտով բաժանվելու են։ «Մի նեղվիր ախպեր, ամեն ինչ էլ լավ կլնի, չնեղվես երբեք...». Ռոլանդի երգը սթափեցրեց Լևոնին. հեռախոսն էր զանգում։ «Գուցե Ինգա՞ն է»։ Դանդա՜ղ, որպեսզի հույսի վայրկյանները ինչքան հնարավոր է երկարեն, գրպանից հանեց հեռախոսը. անծանոթ համար էր։ Եվս մի քանի վայրկյան ձգձգեց՝ մինչև զանգն ընդհատվեց։ «Դժվար թե Ինգան ուրիշի հեռախոսից զանգեր»։ «Ալալալա լոնգ...» Բոբ Մառլին «հուշում էր» հաղորդագրության մասին։ «Լևո՛ն ջան, կներես, չհասցրեցի քեզ հրաժեշտ տալ, հիմա էլ զբաղված ես երևի։ Քեզ լավ կնայես։ Անի»։
* * *
Հի՜ն, խարխլված ավտոբուսը դանդաղ ընթանում էր ծանոթ փողոցներով։ Հին ու նոր ծանոթների խոսակցության ձայնը խառնվել էր շարժիչի համաչափ աղմուկին։ Քամու լիարժեք բացակայության պատճառով վարորդի սիգարետի ծուխը համառորեն դուրս չէր գալիս պատուհանից, այլ տարածվում էր ավտոբուսով մեկ։ Այդ ամենը, ինչպես նաև իր ուղղությամբ հաճախ նետվող տարօրինակ հայացքները, Լևոնին չէին հետաքրքրում։ Նա իր մտքերի հետ միասին կտրվել էր իրականությունից՝ փորձում էր պատկերացնել վերադարձի օրը, իրեն դիմավորող Ինգային, բայց այդ ամենը հեռու ապագայում էր` այնքան մշուշոտ, որ երազ էր թվում։ Փորձեց ավելի մոտ ապագային նայել. «Տարօրինակ զգացողություն է՝ երթևեկել հարազատ քաղաքի փողոցներով ու չիմանալ, թե դեպի ուր։ Չիմանալ նույնիսկ, թե որտե՞ղ կարթնանաս վաղն առավոտյան »։
* * *
Լևոնին ջերմ ընդունեցին, զգուշացրեցին, որ դժվար է լինելու, բայց խոստացան օգնել ամեն հարցում, մինչև կընտելանա: Անհոգ խռմփոցի ձայնը, մահճակալների մերթընդմերթ ճռճռոցն ու անտանելի շոգը խանգարում էին քնել։ Համարյա լուսացել էր, երբ վերջապես հաջողվեց մի փոքր նիրհել: Զարհուրելի երազ տեսավ. այրված շենքերի ծխացող տանիքներ, այս ու այն կողմ շպրտված դիակներ... Մի աղջիկ տագնապահար դուրս թռավ շենքից, նրա վերարկուն Լևոնին ծանոթ թվաց, փորձեց լարել տեսողությունը, հասկանալու համար, թե ո՞վ էր այդ աղջիկը: Անին էր կարծես... Երազն ընդհատեց վաշտի հերթապահի՝ առարկություն չընդունող խրոխտ ձայնը.
–Վա՜շտ, վերկա՛ց, պադյո՜մ։
«Հենց այսպիսին կլինի այսուհետև զարթուցիչի ձայնը... Ստիպված եմ համակերպվել՝ մնաց 729 օր»։

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Կարմիր դուռը*



Շենք եմ մտնում: Համով հոտեր են գալիս: Երանի եմ տալիս, որ մեր տնից լինի: Դռան մոտից լսում եմ.

- Սուսան, բայց դու պիտի մենակ տենաս էտ աներեսին, ոնց ա առավոտ թաքուն մտնում տունը, անմեղ հայացքով բարևում ու …

-Բարև, Արփիկ տոտ, - բարևում եմ մորս ընկերուհուն` հույս փայփայելով, որ էնքան տարված կլինի հերթական նորություններով, որ կարիք չի լինի հարցնել` ոնց եք:

- Վա՜յ, Սեդա ջան, բարև, արի տենամ ո՞նց ես, գործերդ ո՞նց են, վաղուց քեզ չեմ տեսել:

- Դե, լավ եմ, ամեն ինչ սովորական, չեմ դժգոհում, դուք լա՞վ եք (խուսափել չհաջողվեց):

- Մեզ ինչ ա եղել, լավ ենք էլի, դուք եք ջահել, ձեր կյանքում պիտի նորություններ լինեն, չե՞ս ամուսնանում:

- Չէ, Արփիկ տոտ, ուզող չունեմ: Կներեք, ես անցնեմ իմ սենյակ` պարապունք ունեմ:

Արփիկ տոտան երկար չմնաց, էլի ինչ-որ բան ավելացրեց կիսատ մնացած պատմությանն ու գնաց:

Պարզվեց` էտ պատմությունը դեռ ես պետք է լսեի:

Մի քանի օր հետո Արփիկ տոտան նորից մեզ այցելեց, ու քանի որ բախտս չբերեց (մաման տանը չէր), նրա հերթական հարևանուհու մասին հերթական պատմությունը լսելու հոգսը իմ վրա վերցրեցի.

-Սեդա ջան, դու միամիտ աղջիկ ես, ինչ ես տենում քո գործից ու պարապունքներից բացի: Դու արի մի շաբաթ մեր շենքում ապրի, ինչ տիպի անամոթ բան ասես կտենաս: Է՜հ, մի տարի կլինի մի հատ ջահել աղջիկ եկավ` մեր առաջին հարկում վաձով մնալու: Մի հատ էլ երեխա ունի, ասում են էլի, բայց ով ա իմանում` ոչ տեսել ենք, ոչ գիտենք, էտ էլ մի հատ պառավ ունենք մեր շենքում, իբր վարձել ա, որ երեխուն խնամի, իրանից գիտենք: Էտ երեխուն դուրս էլ չի հանում, ով գիտի ինչ ձևի ա պահում, սիրտս ցավում ա, ասում եմ մի օր գնամ դրանց կարմիր դուռը ջարդեմ, էտ երեխուն հանեմ տանեմ էտ տնից: Բա չես ասում` կարմիր դուռ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել: Բա, էտ էլ շենքի ջահելներն են ներկել, հո չեն ներկել, նշան են կպցրել: Էտ աղջկա երեսը մենակ առավոտ ենք տենում, գիշերները զվռնում ա սրա-նրա գիրկը քարշ ա գալիս, առավոտվա դեմ գալիս ա, մտնում ա տուն, էլ դուրս չի գալիս: Սեդա ջան, դու պիտի մենակ դրա դեմքը տենաս, հրեշտակ որ ասում են, էտ ա, նենց սիրուն ա, նենց անմեղ դեմքով ա բարևում, բայց դրա բարևը ամոթ չի՞, որ ես առնեմ, իմ նման նամուսով կնիկը: Մի օր լավ տեղն եմ դրել դրան: Ոնց որ միշտ առավոտվա դեմ եկավ, մի հատ թանկանոց ջիպ էր, մերսեդես էր, խամեռ էր կանգնեց շենքի առաջ, մեր հրեշտակն իջավ: Մեկ էլ հետևից էլի մի հատ ավելի ճոխ ավտո եկավ կանգնեց, սրա երեսը գույն տվեց, գույն առավ. ով գիտի երևի սիրածներն էին, բռնվավ, ինչ եղավ, թողեց փախավ, մտավ տուն: Էս ավտոներն էլ իրար նշմար տվին, իրար հետևից գնացին: Ու էտքանը սաղ շենքի առաջ, ես էլ թոռանս էի դպրոց տանում, դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ օրինակ ա մեր երեխեքի համար: Հաջորդ օրը` իրիկվա կողմ, տնից դուրս էր գալիս, էլի երևի գնում էր գործի, դուրս եկա դեմը, նայեց դեմքիս, ուզում էր բարևել, մի հատ տարա բերեցի նենց երեսին շխկցրեցի, շշկռվեց, վազեց գնաց, չկանգնեց մի երկու խոսք ասեի: Մեր թաղի սաղ ջահելները հանգիստ չեն տալիս մեզ, սաղօր սրա պատուհանի տակ կռվում են: Ասա տենանք մենք ի՞նչ անենք, սրա նմաններին ի՞նչ ասենք, ո՞նց վարվենք: Դրա նմաններին վառես էլ, քիչ ա…

Լուռ լսում եմ, զրո ռեակցիա, հարցեր չեմ տալիս, Արփիկ տոտան արդեն անհանգստանում ա իմ անտարբերությունից, բայց իրավիճակը փրկում ա մաման: Ես քաշվում եմ սենյակս:


Երեք տարի առաջ էր, որ վերջին անգամ տեսա Արփիկ տոտային: Մաման նրանց տանն էր, ես էլ թարսի պես բանալի չունեի, ստիպված գնացի մամայի հետևից:


Մտնում եմ շենք, ահավոր աղմուկ ա` կնիկների ճվճվոց, գոռոց ու ականջ ծակող լացի ոռնոց:

Աչքերիս առաջ բացված տեսարանը կյանքում չեմ մոռանա. վառ կարմիր ներկած դռան առաջ սայլակով երեխա էր նստած, գետնին ընկած էր մի աղջիկ, որի մազերից քաշում էին միանգամից մի քանի կին, մի անկյունում էլ մի ծեր կին էր կիսաուշագնաց: Ընկած աղջիկը ոռնում էր անզորությունից, մի ձեռքով բռնել էր սայլակը, մյուսով երեսն էր ծածկել: Ամբողջ շենքը հանդիսատեսի դերում էր: Սթափվեցի էն ժամանակ, երբ նկատեցի, որ մայրս ընկել էր էտ կնանիքի մեջ ու ուզում էր աղջկան ազատել:Ես էլ մեջ ընկա, հազիվ կարողացանք մի քանի տղամարդու օգնությամբ էտ կնանիքին հեռու տանել: 

Համարձակվեցի մոտենալ աղջկան, բարձրացրեցի, նայեցի` Աննան էր:


Տանն անհատական անգլերենի դասեր էի տալիս: Լինում էր, որ պատահական մարդիկ զանգում էին, ու Աննայի զանգը հենց էտպիսինն էր:
Պայմանավորվել էինք, որ փորձնական պարապունք կանենք, հետո կորոշենք, թե ինչպես կաշխատենք:

Երբ առաջին անգամ Աննային տեսա, չգիտեմ` ինչու կամ ինչից մի տեսակ ցնցվեցի: Դռան առջև կանգնած էր միջին հասակի, գունատության հասնող, թափանցիկ կլորավուն երեսին խոշոր սև աչքերով ինձ նայող մի անսովոր գեղեցկություն ունեցող Աննան:

Էնքան լավ եմ հիշում Աննայի հետ մեր այդ առաջին հանդիպումը: Անսովոր էր: Երբ սենյակում տեղավորվեցինք, Աննան շատ հստակ հայտարարեց, որ իրեն պետք է մեկ տարում անգլերեն խոսել` գոնե էնքան, որ օտար երկրում կարողանա հաղորդակցվել: Ավելացրեց, որ իր կողմից պատրաստ է առանց դադարի սովորել ու ամեն օր պարապունքի գալ:

Ուղիղ մեկ տարի, ամեն օր, երեկոյան երկու ժամ ես Աննայի հետ անգլերեն էի պարապում: Աննան նույն անսովոր էակն էր մնում: Գալիս էր պարտաճանաչ նույն ժամին, միշտ պատրաստ, ու մենք միշտ միայն պարապում էինք: Աննան ինձ հարցեր չէր տալիս, ոչինչ չէր խոսում իրենից, պարապունքի ժամին միայն երկու անգամ մի-մի րոպեյով զանգում էր ոմն Արուս տատիկին ու հարցնում էր, թե ոնց են: Ես այդպես էլ ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի հարց չտվեցի Աննային: Մենք ընկերուհիներ չէինք, անգամ մոտ ծանոթներ չէինք կարող համարվել. ես ավելի շատ բան գիտեի Արփիկ տոտայի ցանկացած հարևանուհու մասին, քան նրա, բայց միաժամանակ անբացատրելի խորը հարգանք ունեի կամ ուրիշ ճիշտ բառը չգիտեմ, որ ասեմ, թե էտ տեսակ զգացմունքը ոնց են կոչում: Չգիտեմ` ինչու, բայց նաև վստահ էի, որ Աննան նույն զգացողությունը պետք է ունենար: 

Հիշում եմ` մի օր Աննան եկավ սովորականից ահավոր գունատ, այլայլված, վախեցած ու երեսին ակնհայտ ապտակից մնացած մատնահետքեր: Միայն ինձ թույլ տվեցի հարցնել, թե կարող եմ օգնել: Աննան լացելու չափ լցված իր խոշոր աչքերով անթարթ նայեց ինձ ու հանգիստ ասաց, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է ու կարող ենք անցնել պարապունքի: Այդ օրը սովորականից երկու անգամ ավել զանգեց Արուս տատուն: 
Ապտակի օրն էր:

Ամեն օր մի տեսակ անհամբեր սպասումով էի սպասում Աննային ու ամեն անգամ հանգստանում էի, որ գալիս էր. ինձ թվում էր, որ ցանկացած հաջորդ օր ես էլ չէի տեսնելու նրան, իսկ ես էնքան էի ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչպես կարելի էր օգնել նրան:

Օգնեցինք: Մենք Աննային ու Սոնային` նրա սայլակին գամված հինգ տարեկան աղջկան, բերեցինք մեր տուն:

Աննան մեր տանը մնաց մի շաբաթ:

Պատմեց միայն, որ երեկոյան գալիս էր ինձ մոտ պարապունքի, հետո գնում էր աշխատանքի` խաղատանը, իսկ ցերեկները լինում էր Սոնայի կողքին:

Պարզվեց` Սոնան Աննայից ոչ պակաս անգլերեն էր հասցրել սովորել:

Աննան բավականին գումար էր կուտակել: Մի շաբաթում հասցրեց պայմանավորվել Անգլիայում հատուկ մասնագիտացված հիվանդանոցի բժիշկների հետ, ու նրանք գնացին:

Նրանց մեկնելուց մոտ երկու տարի հետո ստացա մի բացիկ հետևյալ տողերով.

Սեդա ջան, Սոնաս քայլում է, երեկ տարել եմ գիմնաստիկայի պարապունքների: Ես աշխատում եմ մի մեծ հյուրանոցում, սկզբից մաքրուհի էի, հիմա նշանակել են վերահսկող: Ուզում էի քեզ ասել, որ դու իմ միակ հարազատն ես Հայաստանում: Դու մեզ փրկեցիր: Չգիտեմ` էլ երբևէ Հայաստան կգամ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ մի օր երես առ երես քեզ կասեմ էն, ինչ երբեք չեմ ասել: Մինչ հանդիպում: 


Երեկ ծրար ստացա Անգլիայից, մեջը երկկողմանի տոմս էր` Հայաստանից-Անգլիա ու հակառակ ուղղությամբ ու հինգ հարյուր եվրո:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*հեռավորությունն ընդդեմ կարոտի*



Վճիռը կայացված էր... Մուրճի հարվածից մի ծեր կին, գեղեցկադեմ աղջիկ և փոքրիկ երեխա վեր թռան ու վազեցին դեպի ամբաստանյալի անկյունում կանգանծ երիտասարդը: Մեղադրյալը շղթայված ձեռքերով հրաժեշտ էր տալիս իրեն երեք կողմից ամուր գրկած <<երջանկությանը>>: Արամի մոր գլխում անընդհատ պտտվում էր՝ <<ինչպե՞ս կարող էր իմ որդին մարդասպան դառնալ>>, ընկերուհու՝ <<ինչո՞ւ պետք է Արամը նման բան աներ>>, իսկ փոքրիկ եղբոր՝ <<ինչպե՞ս թե էլ երբեք նա տուն չի վերադառնալու>> հարցերը, բայց ոչ ոք չէր պատրաստվում քննարկել դրանք՝ միայն լաց, գրկախառնություններ և մոր.
-Տղաս, Արամ..., - կանչեր..
Երկար չտևեց Արամի հրաժեշտը դեռ լրիվ չձևավորված ընտանիքին, շուտով նա հայտնվեց ծննդավայրի ու անծանոթ տան եզրագծին: Կարոտով նայեց հեռու լեռներին, հազարավոր կիլոմետրերից շնչեց նրանց ուժ տվող օդը, ու ընդմիշտ փակվեցին հսկա անազատության դարպասները: Առջևում իրեն էր սպասում լեցուն դատարկությունը: Արամը առանց դիմադրության ընդունեց կյանքի ճակատագրական վճիռը և մոտեցավ իր վանդակին..
- Բարի գալուստ նոր ընտանիք, անունդ ի՞նչ է,- Դիմավորեցին այնպիսի երջանիկ տրամադրությամբ, կարծես միայն Արամի համար էր բանտի պատերը ճնշող:
- Արամ.
- Դե պատմիր, Արա՛մ՝ որտեղի՞ց ես, ինչո՞ւ ես մեզ հյուր եկել...
- Հետո,- բացահայտ անտարբերությամբ ընդհատեց խոսքն ու բարձրացավ իր անկողինը.
- Ինչպես կուզես, այստեղ ժամանակն անսպառ է, քեզ մենակ կթողնենք, - Ինչպես երևում էր ծանոթ իրավիճակ էր կալանախցում ապրողների համար ու նրանք գիտեին ինչ էր պետք անել..
-Նոր ընտանիք, - Քմծիծաղեց Արամը ու արդեն կարոտով հիշեց ընտանիքը,- Մա՛մ, դու ինձ այդքան դժվարություններով մեծացրեցիր` երազելով այն օրը, երբ ես քեզ կպահեմ: Մարի՜, ինչքա էինք կռվում հարսանեկան արարողությունը կազմակերպելու հարցերով: Տիգրա՛ն` որքան էիր վախենում, որ կամուսնանամ ու քեզ մենակ կթողնեմ... Ինչու, ախր ինչո՜ւ,- համարյա բղավեց Արամն ու ձեռքը ուժգին հարվածեց մահճակալի եզրին...

Մի տարի անց հսկա շինությունը բռունցք էր դարձել ու անխնա ճզմում էր Արամին: Ցրվելու համար սկսեց հետաքրքրվել մյուս կալանաորների կյանքով.
- Դուք ինչո՞ւ եք այստեղ հայտնվել:
- Ես՝ գողության համար,- միանգամից վրա տվեց Իվանը,- Ընկերներով փորձեցինք խանութ թալանել և..,- շարունակության տեղ ցույց տվեց բակի ցանկապատները,- բայց քիչ է մնացել, մեկ տարուց դուրս կգամ և ողջո՜ւյն, Երևա՛ն...
- Իսկ դո՞ւ, Աղասի՛,- Բանտում առաջին անգամ բարձրացավ Արամի տրամադրությունը.
- Ես կնոջս եմ սպանել,- Ի տարբերություն Իվանի ամաչեց ու գլուխը կախեց,- մինչև հիմա ինքս ինձ հարց եմ տալիս՝ արդյոք ճի՞շտ վարվեցի, թե՞ չարժեր: Ինձ էլ շատ չի մնացել՝ 3 տարի.
- Ոչինչ, կդիմանաս: Օլե՞գ.
- Ես գյուղի ամենակարևոր ժողովին կանգնեցի նստարանի վրա, ատրճանակը պարզեցի ուղիղ գյուղապետի ճակատին և ասացի՝ <<պաշտոնաթող եղիր, թե չէ կկրակե՛մ>>,- ասելուն զուգահեռ Օլեգը կանգնեց մի քիչ բարձր քարի վրա, ձեռքը ատրճանակի տեսք տալով պահեց դռնապանի ուղղությամբ ու բղավեց,- կկրակե՜մ..
Մեծ ծիծաղ բարձրացավ:
- Հերթը քոնն է, Արա՛մ.
Աղասին արտասանեց ամենասպասված խոսքերը ու բոլորը հետաքրքրությամբ նայեցին Արամին: Վերջինս մի ծխախոտ վառեց ու հոգոցով սկսեց.
- Ես կռվի ժամանակ երեք մարդու եմ սպանել,- բանի տեղ չդնելով զարմացած հայացքներին, շարունակեց,- Պարտք էի վերցրել ընկերոջիցս, ավելի ճիշտ՝ նախկին ընկերոջիցս, սակայն գործերս շատ անհաջող ընթացան, չէի կարողանում վճարել գումարը, իսկ նա անընդհատ հիշեցնում էր, խեղդում զանգերով: Մի անգամ էլ կանչեց հանդիպման: Մենակ չէր՝ երկու ուրիշ ընկերների հետ, որոնց չէի ճանաչում: Արդեն սպառնում էր, զրույցը տաքացավ, խոսքն անցավ դանակին: Չհասկացա ինչ կատարվեց ու երեքով անշնչացած պառկեցին առաջս...
- Վատ է, վատ,- միակ պատմությունը, որը ծիծաղ չառաջացրեց.
- Եղածը եղած է: Ա՜խ, այնպես եմ կարոտել մեր լեռները, մեր տունը, մորս, ընկերուհուս, եղբորս,- Արամի աչքերը արցունքոտվեցին,-գիտեմ, որ տանն էլ դեռ ինձ են սպասում.
- Հիմա սա է մեր տունը,- ընդհատեց Աղասին.
- Ոչ իմը,- գլխի բացասական շարժումով պատասխանեց Արամը, - երբեք,- կիսատ ծխախոտը նետեց աղբարկղն ու հեռացավ...
Անցան տարիներ: Գալիս գնում էին տարբեր բանտարկյալներ: Արամը ի տարբերություն մյուսների չէր դիմավորում, կամ ճանապարհում նրանց, իսկ պատասխանը նույնն էր.
- Սա իմ տունը չէ, ես այստեղ ընդամենը հյուր եմ, մշտական հյուր...
Շատերը հեգնում էին նրա խոսքերը, մի մասը տխրում, բայց Արամը չէր փոխվում՝ նա ապրում էր իր բնակավայրի, իր լեռների տեսիլքներով, սպասող տան կարոտով: Միշտ ծխում էր խցի անկյունում կանգնած, երբեմն լսում կալանավորների պատմությունները, մեկ մեկ կիսվում մտքերով, բայց միշտ հոգով տանն էր՝ մոր, ընկերուհու ու եղբոր հետ..
Որքան էլ խեղդում էին բանտի պատերը, չէին կարողանում բռնել նրա թևածող հոգին: Ի տարբերություն մյուսների, Արամին այդպես էլ հսկա տունն անծանոթ մնաց, ցմահի միտքը նրան չկարողացավ հարմարեցնել սեղմող պատերի հսկա անազատությանը...

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*ՆԱ*



ՆԱ իրականում անանուն է: Շատերն են փորձել պիտակավորել,անուն տալ նրան, բայց`ապարդյուն: ՆԱ ամենուրեք է`այստեղ ու այնտեղ, այս պահին ու այն պահին: Բայց անհանգիստ է ու անհամբեր, երկար ոչ մի տեղ երբեք չի մնում: Այ հենց հիմա էլ, եթե շրջվես, գուցե տեսնես նրան կամ գուցե նայես, բայց չտեսնես:
Արի մտնենք մի անծանոթ տուն: Ցանկացածը: Մեկ էլ տեսար գտնենք նրան: Տե՛ս, այստեղ կարծես լույս է վառվում: Խնջույք է կարծես: Պատուհանից նե՛րս նայիր: Տե՛ս մի աղջիկ ոտքի ելավ ու սեղանի մոտից աննկատ մոտեցավ դաշնամուրին: Տեսա՞ր: Դա Մերին է: Դե հիմա շարունակի՛ր նայել ու փնտրիր նրան: Քեզ բարի դիտում:
………………………………………..
Մերին կանգնած էր սենյակի հեռու անկյունում: Հենված հսկա սև դաշնամուրին` նա նայում էր սեղանի շուրջ նստած մարդկանց: Խնջույքը եռում էր: Հարբած կատակասերները, շաղակրատները, բամբասանքով, թեթև զրույցներով տարված ամբոխը չնկատեց էլ, թե ինչպես Մերիին կանչեցին դաշնամուրի մոտ ու ինչպես էր հիմա Մերին, բարձրախոսը ձեռքին պահած, սպասում լռության:
Սենյակից քրտինքի, ալկոհոլի, տարատեսակ ուտելիքների ու անբովանդակ զրույցների հոտ էր գալիս: 
Մերին ու սև դաշնամուրը, մի քանի րոպե լուռ հետևելով ամբոխին, ի վերջո անձայն համաձայնության եկան: Մերին բարձրախոսը մոտեցրեց շուրթերին ու սկսեց երգել:
Օղու շիշը բաժակում դատարկելիս սեղանակիցներից մեկը իր մշուշոտ հայացքը բարձրացրեց Մերիի կողմը: Կանանցից մի քանիսը նույնպես, մի պահ շեղվելով խոսակցությունից, հայացքները հառեցին սենյակի հեռու անկյան վրա:
Որտեղի՞ց էր գալիս ձայնը: Դաշնամուրը իր փակ ստեղներով, իր մեծարգո տեսքով ու իր բացահայտ լռությամբ ակամա մատնում էր իր դիմաց կանգնած աղջկան: Հանդիսատեսը համառորեն փոխում էր հայացքը Մերիից դաշնամուր, դաշնամուրից Մերի, բայց միևնույն է, հարցը մնում էր նույնը. որտեղի՞ց էր գալիս ձայնը:
Կարճ ժամանակ անց, այնուամենայնիվ, ներկաներից ամենագինովցածն անգամ ստիպված էր ընդունել ակնհայտը. Մերին` «անտեսանելի» ու «անձայն» Մերին, երգում էր:
Նրա բարակ շուրթերը շարժվում էին, փոքր ու թմբլիկ մարմնի մի ինչ-որ խորքերից, ինչ-որ հեռու՜-հեռու՜ թաքնված ակունքներից գալիս էր մի ձայն, որ այնքա՜ն օտար, այնքա՜ն խորթ էր այդ սենյակին, որ հավաքվածները մի պահ մոռացան թե ուր են եկել ու ինչու են եկել:
Բոլորն այժմ հայացքներն ագահորեն հառել էին Մերիի վրա:
Մերին կարճահասակ էր ու թմբլիկ: Բնությունը նրան չէր օժտել արտահայտիչ դիմագծերով: Նրա ո՛չ աչքերը, ո՛չ շուրթերը, ոչ էլ որևէ այլ դիմագիծ սովորաբար մարդկանց ոչինչ, ոչինչ չէր ասում:
Ու այժմ ահա այդ նույն «թափանցիկ» դեմքի փոքրիկ բերանը բացվում ու փակվում էր, ու երգը գնում ու գնում էր:
Դա աշխարհի ամենահրաշալի, ամենաթովիչ երգն էր: Այնքա՜ն թույլ ու քնքուշ, այնքա՜ն վայելուչ ու նրբագեղ: Սենյակի քրտնախատն օդն անգամ բնազդաբար ետ էր քաշվել` բախումից խուսափելու համար:
Դա աշխարհի ամենահրաշալի, ամենաթովիչ երգն էր: Ու այնքա՜ն անպաշտպան, այնքա՜ն փխրուն: Մի անզգույշ շարժում , մի տափակ բառ անգամ կարող էր փշրել հրաշքը, ու բոլորը գիտեին այդ մասին: Օղու չդատարկված բաժակները կես ճանապարհին էին մնացել, դեռ չքննարկված նորությունները` շուրթերին:
Դա աշխարհի ամենահրաշալի, ամենաթովիչ երգն էր: Ու այն իր հետ թախիծ էր բերում: Բոլոր ներկաներ ագահորեն լարել էին իրենց զգայարանների` ընկալելու համար մի բան, որ երբեք իրենցը չի լինի, որին երբեք չեն կարող դիպչել, երբեք չեն կարող ապահովագրել, ամրացնել պատի վրա կամ պահել տարրայի մեջ: Բոլորն ագահորեն կլանում էին ամեն հնչյունը ու ահով սպասում վերջին:
Ու քանի երգը մոտենում էր ավարտին, ներկաների թախիծն ու վախը ավելի էր սաստկանում: 
Տղամարդկանցից մեկը բարձր զկռտաց: Թվաց` թե ջրի հայելային պատկերը մի բուռ ցեղով աղավաղեցին: Բոլորն էլ զգացին զկռտոցի անտեղիությունը ու անհանգստացած հայացքները գցեցին Մերիի վրա:
Մերին`փոքրիկ ու կախարդական Մերին, անվրդով էր: Բայց նրա կարճ հասակը, նրա գորշ շորերն անգամ այդ պահին բոլորին թվացին անտեղի ու տհաճ: 
Վայելչագեղ, անշտապ ու սահուն` երգի հնչյունների մի քանի վայրկյան էլ հետ մղեցին սենյակի գաղջ օդն ու … անէացան: Մի պահ ու ՆԱ այլևս չկար:
Մնացին միայն մի կարճլիկ աղջիկ, կիսահարբած մի ամբոխ ու քրտնահոտ մի սենյակ: Քրտնած ափերի ծափերն ասես ավելի էին սաստկացնում երկու աշխարհների բախումը: Թվում էր, թե արծաթե դույլի մեջ կեղտաջուր են լցնում:
Սենյակի անկյունում չոքած տղան իզուր էր փորձում նորից շարժել չալպտուրիկ թիթեռին: Բացված պատուհանի առաջին իսկ քամին մահացու հարված էր հասցրել նրան: ՆԱ այլևս չկար:
Անծանոթ տունը, որ գուցե արդեն այնքան էլ անծանոթ չէ քեզ, արդեն կորցրել էր նրան: Եկել էր հրաժեշտի պահը, վերադարձի պահը: ՆԱ այլևս չկար:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Անծանոթ տունը*



Ինքնաթիռը վայրէջք կատարեց:Բոլոր ուղևորները շտապում էին` վերցնելու իրենց ուղեբեռները:Ես, վերցնելով իմ ճամպրուկը, դուրս եկա օդանավակայանից:Նստելով առաջին պատահած տաքսին`գնացի հյուրանոց:Ճամպրուկս թողնելով հյուրանոցի իմ համարում` արագ քայլերով շտապեցի փողոց:Դեռ երեկո չէր:Արևի վերջին շողերը գունեղ արտացոլվում էին գետնին:Շատ գեղեցիկ փողոցներ,շենքեր.այս ամենը շատ հրապուրիչ էր թվում:Ես առաջ էի գնում կամաց քայլերով և լայն բացած աչքերով նայում էի շուրջ բոլորս:Ցանկանում էի այդ ամենը միանգամից ընկալել:Անծանոթ փողոցներ,անծանոթ մարդիկ:Իսկ ես նման էի տունը կորցրած խելագար թափառաշրջիկի:Չգիտեի`ում էի փնտրում,ինչ էի փնտրում:Երկար շրջելուց հետո որոշեցի մտնել մոտակայքում գտնվող սրճարան:Ներս մտա և նստեցի սեղանի մոտ:Մատուցողն անծանոթ լեզվով հարցրեց.<<Ի՞նչ կպատվիրեք>>:Ես սուրճ պատվիրեցի:Կողքի սեղանից ինձ մոտեցավ մի երիտասարդ:Հարազատ լեզվով հարցրեց ազգությունս:Մենք երկար զրուցեցինք, և նա,ինձ մոտ թողնելով իր հեռախոսահամարը, հեռացավ:Ես վերադարձա հյուրանոց և պառկեցի` հանգստանալու:Երբ արթնացա, արդեն կեսօր էր:Նախաճաշելուց հետո դուրս եկա փողոց` ծանոթանալու քաղաքին:Նստեցի մետրո:Մի քանի կանգառ գնալուց հետո մետրո մտավ և իմ կողքին նստեց մի գեղեցիկ կին:Նրա ձեռքին մի զամբյուղ կար, իսկ զամբյուղի մեջ`փիսիկ:Ես երկար նայելուց հետո ձեռքս մեկնեցի`փիսիսկին շոյելու:Այդ կինը, հարվածելով ձեռքիս, հայհոյեց ինձ:Ես ամոթից կարմրեցի ու հաջորդ կանգառում իջա:Քաղաքը հիասքանչ քաղաք էր:Ես, սովորությանս համաձայն, ծխախոտիս մնացորդը դեն նետեցի:Մի քանի քայլ այն կողմ ինձ կանգնեցրեց մի բարձրահասակ, համազգեստով տղամարդ ու բացատրեց որ քաղաքը աղտոտելու համար ինձ տուգանում է:Ես, մուծելով տուգանքը, շարունակեցի քայլել:Շատ երկար քայլելուց հետո նստեցի նստարանին և հանգստացա:
Դիմացովս անցնող ծեր կինը շատ դժվարությամբ էր քայլում`ձեռքի ծանր ճամպրուկի պատճառով:Նստարանից վեր կացա ու մոտեցա կնոջը:Երբ ձեռքս մեկնեցի ճամպրուկին,այդ ծեր և շունչակտուր կինը ամբողջ կոկորդով սկսեց բղավել.<<Օգնեցե՜ք.կողոպտում են>>:Ես չհասցրեցի բացատրել, որ ուզում էի օգնել:Ոստիկաններն ինձ ուղեկցեցին ոստիկանական մեքենա:Հասանք տեղամաս:Ինձ փակեցին մի սենյակում և հեռացան:Անցավ հինգ ժամ:Դուռը բացվեց:Ինձ ուղեկցեցին քննիչի մոտ:Սկսեցին հարցեր տալ:Ես բացատրեցի, որ օգնել էի ուզում:Խնդրեցի մի զանգի հնարավորոթյուն տալ:Չմերժեցին:Գրպանիցս հանելով հայ երիտասարդի հեռախոսահամարը`զանգահարեցի ու ասացի, որ ձեռբակալված եմ:Ոստիկանները վերցրեցին հեռախոսը:Այդ գիշեր անցկացրեցի ոստիկանատանը:Ողջ գիշեր չքնեցի.անպատասխան բազմաթիվ հարցեր:Հայ երիտասարդի շնորհիվ`առավոտյան ինձ ազատ թողեցին:Երիտասարդն ինձ հրավիրեց իրենց տուն:Ես ընդունեցի նրա հրավերքը:Դա շատ շքեղ տուն էր` նման թանգարանի:Այլազգի երիտասարդ մի աղջիկ մեզ համար սուրճ բերեց:Նա, հավանաբար, զրուցակցիս կինն էր:Ես երիտասարդին ասացի.<<Աշխատանք գտնելու ճանապարհն է ինձ օտար երկիր ուղեկցել,բայց սխալվել եմ:Սա իմ տունը չէ:Այստեղ իմ հայ ազգը չէ>>: Նույնիսկ հայ երիտասարդն էր դարձել ուրիշ. փոխվել էր նրա մտածելակերպը:<<Օտարություն>> բառի մեջ կա պատասխանը.իզուր չէ ասված`<<օտար>>:Երկար զրուցելուց հետո վերադարձա հյուրանոց և հավաքելով ճամպրուկս` շտապեցի օդանավակայան:Ինքնաթիռում վայրկյաններն էի հաշվում`մտածելով հարազատ տուն հասնելու մասին:Ես գտել էի բոլոր հարցերիս պատասխանները. դա իմ տունը չէր,դա իմ երկիրը չէր,և ճիշտ են ասում, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է ապրի իր հարազատ երկրում` իր տանը:
Ինչպե՞ս են կարողանում օտարության մեջ ապրող հայերը մնալ հայ:Նրանք, փոխելով իրենց միջավայրը,սովորությունները,լեզուն,մտածելակերպը, դադարել են հայ լինել:
Օտարություն:Օտար տուն:Օտար մարդիկ:Օտար սովորություններ:Այդ ամենն ինձ օտար էին:
Վերջապես վայրէջք կատարեցինք:Ես շտապում էի հասնել իմ հարազատ տուն: 
…Նայելով մորս`նրա աչքերի խորքում տեսա հարազատ ու թանկագին սիրով լեցուն հայրենական տունս:Սիրում եմ ձեզ ի՛մ թանկագին հայոց հող, հարազա՛տ տուն:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Անծանոթ տունը*



Հազիվ հինգ-վեց տարեկան էի երբ պապս մահացավ:Մինչ այդ ես հաճախ էի պապիս հետ նստում բակում դրված նստարանին և ուշադրությամբ լսում նրա պատմությունները:
Պապս իր պիջակի գրպանում միշտ մի նկար էր պահում:Այդ նկարում մի խրճիթ էր պատկերված:Նկատել էի, որ երբ պապիկս նայում էր այդ նկարին, աչքերը լցվում էր արցունքներով:Չնայած ինձ շատ էր հետաքրքրում, թե ինչու էր պապիս համար այդքան կարևոր այդ նկարը, սակայն չէի համարձակվում այդ մասին հարցնել նրան:
Կյանքի վերջին օրերին մի անգամ պապս ինձ պատմել էր, թե ինչու էր այդ նկարն իր համար այդքան կարևոր:Պարզվել էր, որ նախքան հայրիկիս ծնվելը պապս ու տատս ապրել են Վան քաղաքում:Նրանք Վարդան անունով մի որդի են ունեցել:Հիշում եմ, որ պապս պատմում ու ամեն բառից հետո սրբում էր արցունքները:Նրա աչքերի մեջ ցավ ու տառապանք կար:
Վարդանը արդեն տասնյոթ տարեկան է եղել, երբ մի երեկո խրճիթի դուռը կոտրելով ներս են մտել թուրք ազգայնամոլները և սկսել են ավիրել ու թալանել տունը:Նրանցից մեկը պոկել է պատից կախված Մարիամ Աստվածածնի նկարը և պատռել:Վարդանը փորձել է նրա ձեռքից վերցնել նկարը:Հենց այդ ժամանակ կրակել ու սպանել են Վարդանին:Թուրք ազգայնամոլները հեռացել են, բայց նրանք վերադառնալու էին:Պապս հենց տան բակում էլ թաղել է Վարդանին և նույն գիշեր տատիս հետ հեռացել Վանից:
Պապս ինձ ասել էր, որ այդ անծանոթ տունն իր որդու գերեզմանն է:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Անծանոթ տուն*



-Մա՛մ, ես դուրս եմ գալիս:
-Հա Աննա ջան: Ընենց ես զարդարվել, ընձի թվում ա, թե փախցնելու են:
- Լավ էլի մամ, փախցնելու ինչ ժամանակն է, մանավանդ, որ ամուսնանալու ցանկություն չունեմ, ես պետք է նախ լավ իրավաբան դառնամ, ես աշխատանք պիտի ունենեամ, կայանամ, նոր ամուսնանամ, որ ամուսինս ուզած-չուզած հաշվի նստի իմ գործունյա լինելու հետ, որ չարգելի աշխատել, ավելի ճիշտ արգելելու իրավունք չունենա:
-Լավ, լավ ուշացար, գնա՛ գործիդ, արդեն 10 ա պակաս:
-Դե լավ:
Աննան Երևանի պետական համալսարանի Իրավագիտության ֆակուլտետի ուսանող է, սովորում է մագիստրատուրայում: Թեև գերազանցիկ չէ, այնուամենայնիվ լավագույններից է: Ջանասիրաբար է սովորում, գրավոր աշխատանքներին չի արտագրում, դասախոսներին կաշառք չի տալիս, քննություններին բարեխղճորեն է նախապատրաստվում: Մի խոսքով մենք գործ ունենք ապագայի Հայաստանի օրինավոր քաղաքացու հետ, ով հավատում է օրենքի ուժին, ոչ մի անգամ չի ասում «Իմ ձեռն ին՞չ կա», «Երկիրը երկիր չի», և մասնավորապես «Ես դուրս`արտասահման եմ գնալու, ըստեղ կյանք չկա»:
-Բարև Ձեզ:
-Բարև:
-Կարելի է ծանոթանալ:
- Կներեք, բայց չեմ կարող, շտապում եմ:
-Ու՞ր եք շտապում:
-Գրողի ծոցը, որ ասեմ զուգարան կհավատա±ս:
-Կհավատամ, ընչի չէ: Բայց լուրջ, իմ անունը Կարեն ա:
-Ես Աննան եմ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխում:
-Տենոմ ես, որ ուզում ես, ծանոթանում ես:
- Ընկեր ջան, հասկացիր, նախ ես սիրաբանելու հավես չունեմ, հետո էլ դասից ուշանում եմ:
- Պետհամալսարանում ես սովորու՞մ:
- Չե, ագրարայինում եմ սովորում, դրա համար էլ Պետական համալսարանի շենքի մոտ եմ:
-Այսի՞նքն:
-Այսինքն այդ երկու համալսարանների միջև եղած հեռավորությունը ուղիղ համեմատական է իմ և Ձեր մինչև եղած հեռավորությանը: Մնաք բարով:
-Սպասիր…
Բայց մինչև Կարենը կասեր սպասիր, Աննան արդեն համալսարանի շենքում էր: 
Ախր չես հարցնում, թե ով էր Կարենը, որ սահուն մտավ, իր տեղը գտավ այս պատմվածքում: Կարենը պորտաբույծ էր: Ոչ մի լավ բան չեր անում: Ուներ իր նման ոչինչ չանողներից կազմված ընկերական լայն շրջապատ: Աննային տեսնելուց և տեսադաշտից կորցնլուց հետո նա անմիջապես զանգեց իր ամենամոտ ընկերոջը` Արմենին:
-Ալո Արմեն, չես պատկերացնի ինչ ա էղել, էս բոմբ ա:
-Ալո,- հեռախոսի մյուս ծայրից պատասխանեց Արմենը,- Կար, մի հատ բարևի, հարցրու ոնց եմ, սաղ եմ, թե մեռած, հետո նոր քո բոմբերի մասին կխոսաս:
- Աա¯հ, դե որ պատասխանել ես, որեմն սաղ ես, Արմ էլ չսկսես: Արի պետհամալսարան:
-Ընչի՞, ի՞նչ կա էս ժամին էդ կոմերում:
-Արի կասեմ:
-Լավ:
Չանցավ քսան րոպե, Արմենը հանդիսավորությամբ հայտնվեց Կարենի կողքին:
-Հը, ի՞շ կա:
-Ապեր ընենց մարալ եմ տեսե, էլ դու սուս:
-Հա, լավ, ես էլ գիդեմ կարգին բան ես ասելու:
Նրանք մի քանի ժամ մնացին համալսարանի դիմաց կանգնած: Հարցնում ես, թե ինչպե՞ս դիմացան. անգործությունը մնում է անգործություն, որտեղ էլ որ լինի: Արմենն իհարկե տեսավ Աննային ու ցինիկաբար ընկերոջն ասաց, որ իր հին ընկերը լավ ճաշակ ունի:
-Ապե, բայց էս աղջիկը քեզ չի ուզի: Հլը քեզի նայի իրան նայի:
Պահ, չուզի կփախցնեմ. Էդ ժամանակ հաստատ կուզի:

-Աննա ջան էկար:
-Հա, ինչպես տեսնում ես: Դասերը հետաքրքիր էին, չնկատեցի, թե ինչպես անցան ու, ինչպես հոգնեցի, հիմա հա°մ հոգնած եմ, հա°մ սոված, ի՞նչ կա ուտելու:
Աննան շատ է սիրում իր տունը, մանավանդ իր սենյակը, այստեղ ամեն-ինչ հաճելի է, հարազատ, ոչինչ ու ոչ ոք չի խանգարում: Մեկ-մեկ մայրն է մտնում, բայց նա չի խանգարում, մայրերը չեն խանգարում: Իսկ եթե խանգարում են, ուրեմն շատ սիրելուց են խանգարում, նրանք միայն ուզում են, որ իրեց զավակի համար լավ լինի, չեն մտածում, չեն էլ կասկածում, որ խանգարում են: 
Երեկոյան նրանք ճաշում էին երեքով` ծնողները միակ դստեր հետ, ուտում էին հացը, որը հանգիստ կուլ էր գնում. երջանկությունը երևի սա է: Երջանկությունը ամեն ինչ ունենալը չէ, այլ ինչ-որ բան ունենալը, այդ ինչ-որ բանի մեջ նաև նպատակ ունենալն է մտնում: Երկրի ձգողությունը թույլ չի տալիս, որ մարդիկ ու առարկաները պոկվեն գետնից ու կորչեն անհայտության մեջ: Նույնկերպ նպատակները կյանքի ձգողության ուժն են:
Այս ընտանիքը ունի այդ ապրելու ուժը ու չի պատրաստվում կորցնել այն: Նրանք չեն պատկերավնում, կամ պարզապես չեն ուզում պատկերացնել, որ նույնիսկ մեծ մոլորակները կարող են փոխել իրենց ուղեծիրը, ուր մնաց թե սովորական մարդկանց կյանքը չփոփոխվի: Նրանք չեն պատկերացնում, բայց իրականությունը կսովորեցնի ոչ միայն պատկերացնել, այլև տեսնել:
Խաղաղ այս կյանքից մի քանի ամիս անց Կարենը փախցրեց Աննային ու տարավ հոր ամառանոց, որ ոչ ոք չխանգարի իրեն, որ իրեն գտնեն միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն բանը բանից անցած կլինի: Նրան թվում էր, թե բռնի տիրանալով պիտի ստիպի աղջկան իրենը լինել, նա հաշվի չէր առել, որ այդ աղջիկը Աննան է, որ նա կհաղթահարի հարյուրավոր ուրիշների կարծիքը և հետ` իրենց տուն կգնա:
Կարենը կրեց իր պատիժը մարդ առևանգելու և բռնաբարության համար: Դա նրա համար միևնույն էր, որովհետև պարապությունը պարապություն է, որտեղ էլ որ լինի: Իսկ Աննան այդ օրվանից տուն չեկավ:
Նրան բերեցին մի անծանոթ տուն, ուղեկցեցին մի անծանոթ սենյակ, մի անծանոթ կին իր ամուսնու հետ կշտամբանքով նայեցին աղջկան: Աննայի ծնողները մտածում էին, որ նա պետք է հարմարվեր, դա էլ նրա բախտն էր, որ ետդարձի ճանապարհը ամոթաբեր է, բա հարևանները, բարեկամները, ծանոթները ի՞նչ կասեն, ի՞նչ երեսով պիտի փողոց դուրս գան այդ «խեղճ» ծնողները:
Աննան այդ տանը իրեն օտար զգաց, ավելորդ զգաց: Իր դասագրքերը, գեղարվեստական գրքերը նույնպես ըմբոստացել էին. ուզեց Հրաչյա Ամիրյանի «Ամեն ինչ քո ձեռքերում է» առակների գիրքը կարդալ. այն շրջվեց ու ընկավ աղջկա ձեռքից: Դասագրքերն ընդանրապես հրաժարվեցին Աննայի կողքին լինելուց: Սենյակում մի հին ռադիոընդունիչ կար, որի լեզուն միայն սենյակի տերն էր հասկանում. Աննան ուզեց գոնե լուրեր լսել, ապարդյուն, ռադիոն խռխռաց ու անջատվեց, նա նույնպես անհաղորդ էր աղջկա ցավին: Աննան փռվեց մահճակալին, բայց վերջինս չարախնդորեն հիշեցրեց երեկվա դեպքերի մասին. առաջ գրկում էր ու համառորեն բաց չէր թողնում (մանավանդ առավոտյան), իսկ հիմա վանում էր: Աղջիկը շանթվածի պես վեր թռավ անկողնուց, բացեց սենյակի դուռը, որը նախկինում չէր ճռռում, իսկ հիմա իր դժգոհությունը ճռռոցով արտահայտեց: Իրականում այդ ճռռոցը միշտ էլ եղել է, անծանոթ չէ, պարզապես այդ թվաց բողոք, իսկ նախկինում «Բարի լույս» կամ պարզապես «Բարով եկար» էր հնչել: Այն անծանոթ կինը օտար տոնով «Աննա» կանչեց: Աննան չշրջվեց, որովհետև կարծեց, թե ուրիշին են կանչում: Աննան պատրաստեց իր սիրելի թեյը. բալի պոչով թեյը լցրեց նույն այն թենիկից, որից երեկ էլ էր խմել. տաք թեյը վառեց նրա շուրթը. Նույնիսկ թեյն է օտարի պես դուրս եկել իր դեմ, ախր ինքն ինչ մեղք ունի, որ իր հետ վատ են վարվել: Երևի իր ճակատը կհամբուրեին, եթե ընդուներ Կարենի առաջարկը, կասեին որ նա խելոք տղա է կիրթ ընտանիքից (նրանք հաշվի չէին առնի որ նա կիրթ ընտանիքի անկիրթ ու անբան զավակն է), կապահովի իր բարեկեցիկ ապագան, որ ինքը ստիպված չի լինի աշխատել: Ոչ ոք հաշվի չէր առնի, որ ինքը զզվում է Կարենից, որ ինքը անգործությունից գժվում է, որ աշխատել է ուզում….
Աննան հիմա մեռնել է ուզում, երբ ականջի մեջ հնչում է մոր խորթ ձայնը «Աննա ջան դու չես մտածում ինչ ես անում, ախր էսքանից հետո քեզ ով կուզի, բա ես աղջիկ եմ մեծացրել, որ տանը մնա՞: Պետք ա հասկանայիր, որ սա քո բախտն էր»: Այս անծանոթ տան մեջ ամեն ինչ հիշեցնում էր իր անցյալը, որը ցավոք չեր ուզում վերադառնել, նա իր տեղը զիջել էր ներկային, որն իրոք օտար էր: Իրականությունը մեկն էր. Աննան կորցրել էր իր նախկին ընտանիքը, բայց չեր գտել նոր ընտանիք: Բոլոր աղջիկները կորցնում են իրենց հայրական տունը հարսնանալուց հետո, բայց Աննան կորցրեց առանց հարսնանալու, դա իր որոշումն էր: Աննան մեռնել էր ուզում, բայց հասկանում էր, որ մեռնելու իրավունք չունի, նա պիտի ապրի, նա պիտի հաշտության եզրեր գտնի իր ու իր նպատակների միջև, ու դրա ամենամեծ հույսը սեփական ուժերի հանդեպ հավատն է: 
Ճակատագիր չկա, ոչ ավելի ճիշտ կա, դա հենց մեր ձեռագիրն է. տարիների խորքից մեզ հիշեցնում է մեր արարքներն ու արժեքները, մարդն ինքն է գրում իր ճակատին, հետո մոռանում է, որ գրել է ու մեղադրում է բոլորին, բացի իրենից: Աննան չմեղադրեց ուրիշներին, նա վերագտավ իր ուժերը, որ այսուհետ «իր ճակատին միայն լավ բաներ գրի»: Հասկացավ, որ տունն անծանոթ, իսկ հայրենիքը օտար է իր մեջ, իր համար, նա փորձեց հաղթահարեց այդ բարդույթը:

----------

Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*ԱՌԱՆՑ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՌՆԱԼՈՒ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻ*


Ու մի օր նա գնաց… Հավաքեց իրերը, վերջին անգամ ստուգեց պատուհանները, ջրի ծորակը, նայեց ծեր ժամացույցին և մի հայացք նետելով հայելուն` հեռացավ: Ինչը փոխվեց…Անհետացան բազկաթոռի եզրերին հավերժացած փոշու մակերեսին ամենօրյա թարմացվող մատնահետքերը, օդում լռեց շնչառության մեղեդին. պարոն լռությունն իր հաղթանակն էր տոնում… Հոգնած դռները թեթևացած շունչ քաշեցին` ազատվելով ավել անգամ բացվել-փակվելու ծանր և հոգնեցուցիչ պարտականությունից: 
Ու նա գնաց… Գնաց` չհասկանալով, որ էլ երբեք արևի շողերն առաջվա պես չեն կարող ջերմացնել: Հայելու արտացոլանքը մնաց անտեր, դռները` կիսաբաց, պատուհանները` անձրևի կաթիլներից կեղտոտված: 
Դանդաղ էր գնում, մտածելով… Ծանր ճամպրուկը կախվել էր թևից: Մտքում նորից ու նորից հիշողությունն ու ապրումները մրցման մեջ էին մտել. ով կհաղթի… 
Վերջին անգամ ետ նայեց: Իսկ գուցե…Ոչ, ոչ…Չի կարող, կամ…չի ուզում…Միթե…

Հանկարծ տենդագին սկսեց գրպաններում ինչ-որ բան փնտրել: Այտերն այրվում էին, գլխում խառնաշփոթ էր և զարհուրելի աղմուկ: Չգտավ…Մի կողմ նետեց ճամպրուկն ու ետ վազեց: Արագությունից ճամփան մեխանիկական «վազքուղի» էր հիշեցնում. նա՝ առաջ, ճամփան՝ ետ, նա՝ առաջ, ճամփան՝ ետ… 
Ձեռքերը դողում էին: Վերջապես կարողացավ. այդ անիծյալ բանալին հայտնվեց իր տեղում: Ահա, հիմա, հենց հիմա կբացի, ու… Լսողությունը լարված սպասում էր երանելի չխկոցին…
Դուռը փակ էր: 
Դուռը ՓԱԿ էր: 
…………………
ԴՈՒՌԸ ՓԱԿ ԷՐ:
Ներսում ամեն ինչ նույնն էր: Բազկաթոռների եզրերին նույն փոշին էր` առանց մատնահետքերի: Ձայներ էլ չկային, ամեն ինչ նույնն էր, բայց` հակառակ կողմից…

Եվ մի օր մեկ ուրիշը կբացի դուռը, կմաքրի եզրերին բազմած փոշին և կլցնի օդը ջերմությամբ: Ամեն օր կբացի ջրի ծորակը և վերջապես կուղղի ժամացույցի սլաքները…

Ու մի օր նա գնաց…Առանց վերադառնալու իրավունքի…

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (23.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Ցավում եմ*


-Ցավում եմ ,տիկին,բայց նա մեռած է,-բժիշկը նայում է մորս :
Մայրս համառորեն լռում է,եղբայրս ձեռքը դրել է մորս ուսին ու կամաց ինչ որ բան է շշնջում նրա ականջին:Ես կարծես կողքից դիտող լինեմ, չնայած որոշվում է իմ ճակատագիրը:
-ոչ,-հեռվից լսում եմ մորս համառ ձայնը,կյանքումս առաջին անգամ դուրս գալիս է մորս համառությունը: Մայրս միշտ ինքնազհողության հասնող նվիրումով,բայց հետն էլ համառ իր ասածին կին է,աշխարհը շուռ գա ինքը իր կարծիքին է մնում ու գրեթե միշտ ճիշտ է դուրս գալիս:
-Չեմ թողնի ապարատը անջատեն, թողեք երեխաս ապրի,-մայրս հեկեկում է,սիրտս եթե այն դեռ բաբախում է,մի տեսակ ճմլվում է.չեմ ուզում մայրս լացի:
Բժիշկը ձեռքերն է թափ տալիս,նայում է եղբորս,հետո մորս ու ասում.
-Դուք եք որոշողը,ուղակի ավելորդ տանջում եք նրան,-նա քայլում է դեպի դուռը,մի պահ կանգ առնում՝ հաճույքով ինչ որ բան կտայի գլխին,բայց չեմ կարող՝ իրականում ես գոյություն չունեմ կամ գրեթե չունեմ,-եթե պետք գամ ձայն հանեք,-ու դուրս է գալիս:
-Անխիղճ,-գոռում եմ ես բժիշկի ետևից,բայց գիտեմ որ բժիշկը չի լսի:Ես կանգնում եմ մորս ,եղբորս կղքին ու նայում եմ ինձ:
Մի տեսակ ոնց որ ես չլինեմ :Սիրտս նորից է ճմլվում,վաղուց մոռացել էի, որ սիրտ ունեմ,առօրյա հոգսերս ու զբաղվածությունս ինձ դարձրել էին անտարբեր մեքենա:
Մի քանի վայրկյան կանգնում եմ եղբորս ու մորս կողքին: Սկսում եմ ահավոր ձանձրանալ, եղբայրս շարունակում է մորս ականջին ինչ որ բան շշնջալ: 
Ես դուրս եմ գալիս սենյակից: Միջանցքը տարօրինակ կերպով դատարկ է,ոնց որ մարդիկ անհետացած լինեն: ՄԻ ժամ առաջ ամբողջ միջանցքը լիքն էր բժիշկներով, ավտովթարի ժամանակ զոհվածների ու վիրավորների հարազատներով :Մութ ու սառը միջանցքի ծայրում լույս է երևում. Ես քայլում եմ դեպի լույսը՝ մի տեսակ չուզելով,ավելի շատ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված: Չգիտեմ որտեղից հայտնվում է այն աղջիկը ,ով առավոտյան կողքիս էր նստած երթուղայինում: Գեղեցիկ աղջիկ էր երկար խնամված մազերով: Նա մոլորված նայում է ինձ, ես բռնում եմ նրա ձեռքից ու քայլում ենք դեպի լույսը: Ես ոչինչ չեմ ասում. Աղջիկն էլ է լուռ: Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ մենք կարողանում ենք խոսել.թե չէ: Ամեն ինչ այնքան անսպասելի եղավ, երբեք չէի պատկերացնի, որ ամեն ինչ այս կերպ կդասավորվեր: Հիմա մի բան եմ հասկանում,որ չեմ ուզում մեռնել:
Որ մահվանից հետո մարդիկ քայլում են երկար միջանցքներով դեպի լուսավոր ելքը,շատ էի լսել,բայց որ իմ հետ կպատահեր,երբեք դա չէի պատկերացնի: Մահը ինձ համար հեռու հեռու մի տեղ էր թաքնված.ես գիտեի որ նա կա ,մի օր գալու էր,բայց որ այսքան շուտ՝ չէի պատկերացնի:
Ես ու աղջիկը քայլում ենք դեպի լույսը: Մի քանի վայրկյան ու վերջ.գիտեմ որ դա սահմանն է,անցնելուց հետո վերադարձ չկա:
-Ձեզանից մեկը կարող է վերադառնալ,իսկ մյուսը թող սպասի մինչև կգան իր հետևից:
Ես առանց վարանելու թողնում եմ աղջկա ձեռքը,հետ եմ դառնում՝ ես չեմ ուզում մեռնել:
Մի քանի քայլ եմ անում,թեքվում եմ,նայում աղջկան:Աղջիկը մեկ ինձ է նայում ,մեկ լույսին, ես վարանում եմ,ուզում եմ հետ դառնալ,բայց ապրելու ծարավը այնքան մեծ է մեջս,որ ոչ մի բանի մասին չեմ ուզում մտածել՝ ես հաստատուն քայլերով քայլում եմ լույսի հակառակ ուղությամբ:
Ես բացում եմ աչքերս ՝բժիշկների,քույրերի ու մնացածների երջանիկ,զարմացած դեմքերն են: Բոլորը գրեթե միասին խոսում են,մայրս արտասվում է:Ես հանգիստ շունչ եմ քաշում,ես երջանիկ եմ,ես ապրելու եմ:
Բայց մի քանի րոպե անց,երբ ամեն ինչ հանդարտվում է,մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս սենյակից,երբ մնում ենք մենակ ես ու մայրս ,մի այլ զգացում գալիս ու սղոսկում է մեջս՝ ես հասկանում եմ,որ ինչ որ բան այն չէ: 
Քանի որ դեռ աչքերս եմ դեռ կարողանում միայն շարժել,փորձում եմ նայել չորս կողմս:Աջ կողմում ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չկա,դատարկ մահճկալ է,ուզում եմ հիշել առաջ ինչ որ մեկը պառկած եղել է այդտեղ,չեմ հիշում:Ձախում ինչ որ կին է նստած մեջքով դեպի մեզ: Ամբողջ ընթացքում այդ կինը ոչ մի անգամ չթեքվեց,չնայեց մեր կողմը:Ուզում եմ հասկանալ ով է պառկած այնտեղ անկողնում,երիտասարդ է,ծեր,կին,տղամարդ՝ չեմ կարողանում:Հասկանում եմ որ շարժվել չեմ կարող,ոչ էլ կարող եմ ձայն հանել:Ես նայում եմ մորս երջանիկ դեքին.արժեր մենակ այս պահի համար չմեռնել:
Ես երջանիկ եմ,բայց մի բան չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ..ինչ որ բան այն չի,ես ինձ հանգիստ չեմ զգում:Ոնց որ սխալմամբ ուրիշի տուն մտած լինեմ ,բայց քանի որ գնալու տեղ չունեմ,ստիպված մնում եմ ՝ ահ ու դողը սիրտս,որ կգան ու ինձ կվտարեն:
Չգիտեմ հոգնած եմ,թե դեղերի ազդեցության տակ,ես փակում եմ աչքերս: Մի քանի վայրկյան անց լսում եմ մորս աղեկտուր ձայնը՝ բժիշկ.
Ես նորից կողքից նայում եմ ինձ,ես մի տեսակ ինձ նման չեմ,հետո նայում եմ մեջքով ինձ նստած կնոջը,հետո ուզում եմ հիվանդին նայել,բայց մի տեսակ անհարմար եմ զգում,նայում եմ շփոթված բժշկին ու դուրս եմ գալիս՝ հասկանում եմ որ ինչ որ բան կիսատ է մնացել,դեռ շուտ է հետ գալու մասին մտածելը:
Ես դուրս եմ գալիս հիվանդանոցից: Դրսում ցուրտ է:Ուզում եմ մրսել,չեմ կարողնում:Դա ինձ ցավ է պտճառում,բայց մի ուրախալի բան կա ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ,կուզեմ՝ կքայլեմ,կուզեմ կնստեմ ինչ որ տեղ շտապող վարորդի կողքին,կուզեմ օդի մեջ կսավառնեմ: Ես նստում եմ առաջին իսկ պատահած սովետական արտադրության խալխուլ ժիգուլին: Վարորդը 50-55 տարեկան կյանքից հոգնած մարդ է: Ես նայում եմ նրան: Նա ինձ չի տեսնում ,իսկ ես մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրում եմ նրան, ոնց որ առաջ մանկությանս տարիներին անձրևաորդերին էի ուսումնասիրում: ,,Տես է ինչ լեզու են առել…բա աղջիկը,աղջիկը..լրիվ մոր տիպն է՝ չենք ուզում էլ այսպես ապրել: Տո մի ժամով գլուխս դնեմ գետնին սատկելու եք շան նման:,, Ծեծում ես մամային,, Տո լավ եմ անում,աչքը հանում եմ,պիտի շան նման սատկացնեմ,որ լեզուն իրան քաշի: Միլիցիա եք հա կանչում վրաս..դե կանչեք,կանչեք,,: 
Ես զզվանքով նայում եմ այդ մարդուն , ոնց որ ժամանակը ասֆալտ փռող մեքենայով անցել էր վրայով ու հարթեցնելու փոխարեն ավելի ճմրթել ու անպետք է դարձրել նրա կյանքը: ,, Հարբեցող եմ հա…բա էս կյանքում մարդը կարա սթափ լինի: Ժամանակին,երբ ես ես էի,երբ բոլորը վախենում ու դողում էին ինձանից տո դուք ուր էիքո էէէէէէէէ……բոլորիդ սատկացնելու եմ,սատկացնելու,,,:
Ես նայում եմ նրան,զայրույթից վզի երակները ուռել են ուր որ է կպայթեն, փոշմանում եմ որ նստել եմ մեքենան: 
Ուզում եմ ասել՝ կանգնեք իջնեմ : Ծիծաղում եմ անհեթեթ մտքիս վրա ու դուրս գալիս մեքենայից:Մի քանի վայրկյան անց՝ բախ: Վախեցած շրջվում եմ ՝ խաչմերուկի վրա ,շրջադարձի ժամանակ ժիգուլին մխրճվել էր բեռնատարի մեջ ու մետաղակույտ դառել: Անսպասելի էր, բայց նույնիսկ չեմ ափսոսում չար,կործանված մարդու մահվան համար ու քանի որ ժամանակ չունեմ տեսնելու ինչ է պատահել շարունակում եմ ճանապարհս՝ հաստատ որոշելով,որ ոչ մի մեքենա չեմ նստելու:
Կամուրջի բազրիքին հենված երիտասարդը հեռվից ծանոթ է թվում՝ մոտենում եմ: Անծանոթ է՝ կարճ կտրած մազերով, կապույտ աչքերով ու բավականին բարձրահասակ: Ես նայում եմ տղային,տղան ինձ է նայում՝ դու ինձ տեսնում ես?:
-Եթե հիմա ինչ որ մեկը այստեղ լիներ,չէր թողնի որ մեռնեմ,-գրեթե լացելով ասում է տղան:
-Ես այստեղ եմ մի մեռի: Ու այնքան էլ հեշտ ու հաճելի բան չի մեռնելը:Ես հո գիտեմ դա: Հետո փոշմանելու ես՝ ես համոզված եմ: Ես ուզում եմ հետ գամ: Հավատա մեռածիս կամ համարյա մեռածիս:
Տղան ինձ է նայում,գիտեմ որ չի տեսնում,գիտեմ որ չի լսում բայց շատ եմ ուզում ,որ չանի այն ինչ անդառնալիորեն կփոխի նրա կյանքը:
-Մի արա,-գոռում եմ ես՝ ես աշխարհի ամենամեծ եսամոլս,որ ապրել է միայն աշխատանքի , կարերիայի ու իր բարեկեցիկ կյանքի համար: Ես ,որ պարտաճանաչ հիշել եմ բոլոր հարազատներիս ծննդյան ,հարսանիքի օրերը ու բոլոր տոները, ամենաթանկարժեք նվերներն եմ արել,բայց երբեք չեմ հետաքրքրվել ինչպես են ապրել,ինչի կարիք ունեն,ինչով կարող եմ օգնել: Ես հիմա այս պահին կանգնած եմ կամուրջի մոտ ու չեմ ցանկանում,որ իմ համար անծանոթ այս տղան մեռնի: Ես նայում եմ տղային ուզում եմ լսի ու հասկանա ինձ,ես հանկարծ հասկանում եմ իմ վերադարձի պատճառը: Ես չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ,այս պահին ամեն ինչ կտայի,նույնիսկ իմ ապրելու իրավունքը,մենակ թե տղան չմահանար:
Տղան նորից նայում է ինձ, ժպտում է,գլուխը տարուբերում .
-Անհնար է,ես ոնց որ թե խելագարվում եմ,չի կարող նման բան լինել,-նորից է նայում ինձ,հետո նայում է հատ ու կենտ աստղերով երկնքին,հետո նորից ինձ, մի պահ նայում է կամուրջից ներքև,-ինչ լինում է թող լինի,- ասում է ու…ես քարանում եմ:
Տղան սկզբում դանդաղ քայլերով,հետո արդեն վազելով գնում է հավանական է դեպի տուն: Ես հանգիստ շունչ եմ քաշում,հաճելի մի զգացում գալիս ու պարուրում է ինձ՝ ես մարդ փրկեցի: Եթե երբևէ պատմելու հնարավորություն ունենամ՝ ում պատմեմ չի հավատա: 
Անձրևախառը ձյուն է մաղում: Վերջին անգամ ,երբ եմ քայլել այսպես, անձրևի տակ չեմ հիշում: Ինչ որ մի ժամանակ հազար տարի առաջ այսպես ազատ ու երջանիկ քայլել եմ անձրևի տակ, աշխատում եմ հիշել ինչ եմ զգացել չեմ կարողանում: 
-Որ հետ վերադառնամ ամբողջ օրը քայլելու եմ: Որ?,ինչու ՝ որ?...ես անպայման վերադառնալու եմ,-սրանում ես համոզված եմ : Մի քանի վայրկյան անց նորից հայտնվում եմ հիվանդանոցի միջանցքում: Միջանցքը դատարկ է: Ես ուզում եմ մտնել իմ սենյակը,բայց անկախ ինձանից ինչ որ անհայտ ուժ ինձ տանում է դեպի միջանցքի ծայրում վառվող լույսը:
Հասկանում եմ որ սա վերջն է ու վերադարձի մասին հույս լինել չի կարող: Ինչիս էր պետք իմ վերադարձը,երբ նորից պետք է հետ գնայի: Կյանքը արժևորելու համար?
Ես մի պահ վարանում եմ ,միջանցքից դեպի լույսի անցնելու համար ինձանից մի ամբողջ հավերժություն է պահանջվում: Բայց ես անում եմ քայլը:
Հասկանում եմ ,որ վերադարձս աբողջական դարձնելու համար պիտի լրացնեմ կիսատը: Բայց ոնց՝ դա դեռ չեմ հասկանում:
Աղջիկը նստած էր այնտեղ,որտեղ թողել էի նրան մի քանի ժամ կամ օր առաջ,ինչ որ մի ժամանակ: Ես նույնպես նստում եմ նրա կողքին: Նա երջանիկ նայում է ինձ: Հասկանում եմ որ նա ուրախ է իմ վերադարձի համար: Ես նստում եմ նրա կողքին ու սպասում ենք:
Առաջինը անցնում է մի ութսունամյա հոգնատանջ տատիկ՝ երջանիկ դեքով: Հետո՝ հաստափոր մի տղամարդ: Պարզից էլ պարզ է՝ մահը անսպասելի է եղել ու դա շատ է ջղայնացրել նրան: Հետո գալիս է մի կին, տղամարդ, երկու երիտասարդ, փոքրիկ երեխա՝ հրեշտակի դեքով: 
Ես և աղջիկը սպասում ենք,ես փորձում եմ հասկանալ՝ ինչի?:
Հետո գալիս է այն ժիգուլու վարորդը: Մահը ոչ մի բան չի փոխել այս մարդու կյանքում: Նույն չար,դժգոհ դեմքով նա նայում է շուրջ բոլորը,կարծես թե ցանկանում է իր մահվան համար առաջացած զայրույթը թափել ինչ որ մեկի վրա: Ես վախից կծկծվում եմ ու փորձում թաքնվել աղջկա մեջքի հետևում:
Համբերությունը վերջ ունի անգամ մեռածների մոտ: Ես ըմբոստ վեր եմ կենում,բռնում եմ աղջկա ձեռքից ու քայլում եմ դեպի միջանցքի կողմը: Թող ինչ որ մեկը փորձի ինձ խանգարել: 
Արդեն միջանցքում ես հասկանում եմ իմ վերադարձի պատճառը՝ Աղջիկը այնտեղ սպասում էր ինձ:
Իմ հիվանդասենյակի մոտ ես բաց եմ թողնում աղջկա ձեռքը ու ներս մտնում: Աղջիկը իմ հետևից:Մի տեսակ նեղվում եմ այն մտքից,որ աղջիկը տեսնելու է ինձ այնտեղ անկողնում պառկած,բայց չեմ կարողանում արգելել նրան:
Մենք երկուսս էլ արդեն այստեղ հիանդասենյակում նայում ենք մեզ կողքից…

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013), Արևանուռ (23.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

բա ստեղ չե՞նք քլնգում  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (23.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ըստ իս, "Կարմիր դուռը" հանգիստ կարող էր մասնակցել մրցույթին՝ "Անծանոթ տան" փոխարեն: Ճիշտ է, երկուսն էլ հավասարապես հեռու են մրցույթի թեմայից, բայց "Կարմիր դուռը" շատ ավելի հաճելի է կարդալ:
Կարծում եմ, հեղինակն Անծանոթն է:

----------

ivy (23.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

ինձ չանցածներից ՙՙԱՌԱՆՑ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՌՆԱԼՈՒ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻՙՙ պատմվածքը դուր եկավ, ափսոս կարճ էր, բայց ձեռագիրը անցածներից էլ շատ դուրս եկավ...




> Կարծում եմ, հեղինակն Անծանոթն է:


Անծանոթե ինձ հետ եք? :Xeloq:  :Jpit:  ...ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում ստեղծագործությունում գրականից շատ դուրս գալ, ինձ թվում է այս մեկի հեղինակը StrangeLittleGirl-ն է, ճիշտ է ծանոթ չեմ ակումբի մասնակիցների ոճերին, բայց այդպես եմ մտածում..
Իսկ ՙՙՑավում եմՙՙ-ը չգիտեմ ինչու մտածում եմ Mari Melikyan-ինն է, այս մեկը ևս դուրս եկավ..

Իմ ուղարկածը չհավանեցի, եթե շուտ իմանայի որ չանցածներն էլ են տեղադրելու՝ կխնդրեի իմը չգրեն..

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

թիվ 3 «Անծանոթ տուն»

«Ցավում եմ»


 իմ համար ամենակարևորը, թե ինչի՞ մասին է, այս երկու պատմություններն ինձ դուր եկան,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անծանոթե ինձ հետ եք? ...ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում ստեղծագործությունում գրականից շատ դուրս գալ, ինձ թվում է այս մեկի հեղինակը StrangeLittleGirl-ն է, ճիշտ է ծանոթ չեմ ակումբի մասնակիցների ոճերին, բայց այդպես եմ մտածում..


Կարող ա StrangeLittleGirl-ն էնքան լավ չի գրում, որ մրցույթները կրի, բայց էնքան վատ չի գրում, որ դուրս մնացածների մեջ հայտնվի  :Angry2:

----------

Ingrid (24.02.2013), Արէա (24.02.2013), Դավիթ (24.02.2013), Մինա (24.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.02.2013), Վոլտերա (08.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Կարող ա StrangeLittleGirl-ն էնքան լավ չի գրում, որ մրցույթները կրի, բայց էնքան վատ չի գրում, որ դուրս մնացածների մեջ հայտնվի


Բայց դա կապ չունի... օրինակ ինձ համար ստեղծագործություններ կան, որ կարելի էր տասնյակի մեջ մտցնել, կային նաև որ կհանեի, դա շատ սուբյեկտիվ է ու ոչ մի նեղանալու կամ վիրավորվելու բան չկա :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց դա կապ չունի... օրինակ ինձ համար ստեղծագործություններ կան, որ կարելի էր տասնյակի մեջ մտցնել, կային նաև որ կհանեի, դա շատ սուբյեկտիվ է ու ոչ մի նեղանալու կամ վիրավորվելու բան չկա


Համենայնդեպս, ինձ վերագրված էդ տարբերակն ամենա-ամենա-ամենաթույլերից ա, ու եթե քսանյակում հերթով շարեինք, երևի 20-րդ կամ 19-րդ տեղում կլիներ:

----------


## Շինարար

Սրանք թույլե՞րն էին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սրանք թույլե՞րն էին:


դու ուժեղ բա՞ն տեսար

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Համենայնդեպս, ինձ վերագրված էդ տարբերակն ամենա-ամենա-ամենաթույլերից ա, ու եթե քսանյակում հերթով շարեինք, երևի 20-րդ կամ 19-րդ տեղում կլիներ:


Ենպես չի, որ ես շատ հավանել եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում հավանողներ կլինեն ու եթե ձեզ համար ամենաթույլերից է, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորի համար վատն է...

----------


## Շինարար

> դու ուժեղ բա՞ն տեսար


Ես առանձնապես տարբերություն չտեսա մրցույթին մասնակցող գործերից գոնե 5-ի ու սրանցից գոնե 5-ի մեջ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (24.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շին ջան, դժգոհ ե՞ս ժյուրիի ընտրությունից:
Քո էս վերևի ասածից լավ չհասկացա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես առանձնապես տարբերություն չտեսա մրցույթին մասնակցող գործերից գոնե 5-ի ու սրանցից գոնե 5-ի մեջ:


Շին, կոնկրետ արտահայտվի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, դժգոհ ե՞ս ժյուրիի ընտրությունից:
> Քո էս վերևի ասածից լավ չհասկացա:


Ես էդ ընտրության գաղափարից եմ ի սկզբանե դժգոհ, դեռ նախորդմրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ էլ եմ ասել: Եթե ընթերցողական քվեարկություն ա, ուրեմն թող լինի ընթերցողական քվեարկություն: Եթե կան կոնկրետ չափանիշներ, որոնցով առաջնորդվելով ժյուրին առանձնացրել ա կոնկրետ էդ տասը, ինձ համար հստակ չեն Ճռռոցի, 2-րդ տարբերակի, Անվերնագրի, վերջին տարբերակի առավելությունը սրանցից մի քանիսից: Ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա, թող բողոքեմ էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Կամ էլ գոնե մի ցույց տվեք մյուս տարբերակները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էդ ընտրության գաղափարից եմ ի սկզբանե դժգոհ, դեռ նախորդմրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ էլ եմ ասել: Եթե ընթերցողական քվեարկություն ա, ուրեմն թող լինի ընթերցողական քվեարկություն: Եթե կան կոնկրետ չափանիշներ, որոնցով առաջնորդվելով ժյուրին առանձնացրել ա կոնկրետ էդ տասը, ինձ համար հստակ չեն Ճռռոցի, 2-րդ տարբերակի, Անվերնագրի, վերջին տարբերակի առավելությունը սրանցից մի քանիսից: Ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա, թող բողոքեմ էլի


Ճռռոցն էդքան ձայն ա հավաքել, ի՞նչ ես բողոքում  :Jpit: 
Մեկ էլ, Շին, դու քսան գործ կկարդայի՞ր, որի կեսը զիբիլ ա: Սենց ենք անում, որ ընթերցողին լավ լինի, քիչ ու լավ գործեր կարդա, ծանր գործն անում ենք, դու բողոքում ես:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էդ ընտրության գաղափարից եմ ի սկզբանե դժգոհ, դեռ նախորդմրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ էլ եմ ասել: Եթե ընթերցողական քվեարկություն ա, ուրեմն թող լինի ընթերցողական քվեարկություն: Եթե կան կոնկրետ չափանիշներ, որոնցով առաջնորդվելով ժյուրին առանձնացրել ա կոնկրետ էդ տասը, ինձ համար հստակ չեն Ճռռոցի, 2-րդ տարբերակի, Անվերնագրի, վերջին տարբերակի առավելությունը սրանցից մի քանիսից: Ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա, թող բողոքեմ էլի


Բողոքի ջան, բայց նաև փորձի հասկանալ:
Եթե մենք հանեինք բոլոր չստացված գործերը, տակը բան չէր մնա, իսկ եթե թողնեինք բոլորը, մնալու էր 20 գործ ու ամեն մասնակից իր պարտքն էր համարելու բողոքել էդ թվից...անցյալ անգամ 14 էր, հիշում ե՞ս բողոքների թիվը...

Քանի որ չկա տարբերություն ստեղի ու էնտեղի վատ գործերի մեջ, պարզապես արվեց քվեարկություն, որի արդյունում նրանք մի պստ ավել առավելություն ունեցան:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ճռռոցն էդքան ձայն ա հավաքել, ի՞նչ ես բողոքում 
> Մեկ էլ, Շին, դու քսան գործ կկարդայի՞ր, որի կեսը զիբիլ ա: Սենց ենք անում, որ ընթերցողին լավ լինի, քիչ ու լավ գործեր կարդա, ծանր գործն անում ենք, դու բողոքում ես:


Բյուր, ես բողոքում եմ, որ դու իմ փոխարեն որոշում ես, թե որն ա զիբիլ: Մի խանգարի հա՞:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կամ էլ գոնե մի ցույց տվեք մյուս տարբերակները:


Ըհըն...
Մենք մտածենք, որ սենց ավելի ճիշտ ա, ավելի արդար ա, ու սենց պատասխան ստանանք;
Երգիրը երգիր չի:

----------

Quyr Qery (24.02.2013), Sambitbaba (24.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013), Դավիթ (24.02.2013), Մինա (24.02.2013), Շինարար (24.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բողոքի ջան, բայց նաև փորձի հասկանալ:
> Եթե մենք հանեինք բոլոր չստացված գործերը, տակը բան չէր մնա, իսկ եթե թողնեինք բոլորը, մնալու էր 20 գործ ու ամեն մասնակից իր պարտքն էր համարելու բողոքել էդ թվից...անցյալ անգամ 14 էր, հիշում ե՞ս բողոքների թիվը...
> 
> Քանի որ չկա տարբերություն ստեղի ու էնտեղի վատ գործերի մեջ, պարզապես արվեց քվեարկություն, որի արդյութնուն նրանք մի պստ ավել առավելություն ունեցան:


Գալ, ուրեմն պետք ա պարզ լինի էդ ամենը, կամ պետք ա սրանք չհրապարակվեին, կամ հրապարակվեին ժյուրիի տված ձայներով ամենավերջում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էդ ընտրության գաղափարից եմ ի սկզբանե դժգոհ, դեռ նախորդմրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ էլ եմ ասել: Եթե ընթերցողական քվեարկություն ա, ուրեմն թող լինի ընթերցողական քվեարկություն: Եթե կան կոնկրետ չափանիշներ, որոնցով առաջնորդվելով ժյուրին առանձնացրել ա կոնկրետ էդ տասը, ինձ համար հստակ չեն Ճռռոցի, 2-րդ տարբերակի, Անվերնագրի, վերջին տարբերակի առավելությունը սրանցից մի քանիսից: Ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա, թող բողոքեմ էլի


Բացատրեմ Շին ջան  :Smile: 
Եթե ընթերցողի դատին հանձնվում ա 20 գործ, կարդացողների ու քվեարկողների քանակը պակասում ա: Մանավանդ եթե դրանց մեջ ոչ այնքան լավ գործերը մեծ տոկոս են կազմում, մարդիկ սկսում են ուղղակի ձանձրանալ ու լրիվ չկարդալ: Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրու, որ ուղարկվի ոչ թե 20, այլ 50 գործ: Դրա համար մի խումբ մարդիկ (հուսամ, որ շուտով դրանց մեջ կմտնես) իրենց վրա կամովի, առանց որևէ շահի վերցնում են նախնական ընտրություն անցկացնելու պատասխանատվությունը, որ այսպես կոչված ֆինալ դուրս եկող գործերը լինեն ոչ այնքան շատ, որ մարդկանց մեծ քանակի վանեն: Ու որ նաև ընտրվածները հիմնականում լինեն մեջներից լավերը, ու ընթերցողը «չհոգնի» կարդալուց:


Իհարկե կարող ա քո, Պողոսի, Պետրոսի կարծիքով ստեղ եղած X գործն ավելի արժանի լինի ֆինալ դուրս գալուն, քան դուրս եկած գործերից Y-ը: Ավելին ասեմ, ոչ միայն քո,  Պողոսի, Պետրոսի կարծիքով: Ավելին, հենց ժյուրիի անդամներից ոմանք էլ այս կամ այն գործի մասին կարող են էդպես մտածել:

Չափանիշնե՞ր: Կարծում եմ, որ ինձնից լավ գիտես, որ գրականության մեջ տենց չափանիշներ մտցնելն ուղղակի անհնար է: Ամեն ինչ արվում է շատ ավելի պարզ՝ քվեարկությամբ: Այսինքն լինում է քվեարկություն երկու փուլով, մի փուլում կոնկրետ ինչ-որ խմբի մարդիկ են քվեարկում, ու ընտրում «ֆինալ» դուրս եկողներին, մյուս փուլում՝ բոլորը:



Ու որ նման զտում լինելու է՝ զգուշացված է մրցույթի հայտարարության մեջ: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով մասնակցում է մրցույթին, պետք է հստակ հասկանա, որ գնում է այն ռիսկին, որ մի խումբ մարդիկ իրենց սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցմամբ կարող են այն հանել մրցույթին: Ու եթե ֆինալ դուրս չի եկել, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ վատ գործ է: Ուրիշին կարող է դուր գալ: Դրա համար էլ դրվում է, որ ամեն դեպքում ովքեր ցանկություն, հավես, ժամանակ ունեն, կարդան: Սա պախարակման համար չի, բնավ:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Կլինի էդ «ժյուրի» բառը չօգտագործե՞ք... 
Մի քանի կամավորներ ուղղակի հեշտացրեցին ընթերցողի գործը: Քսանի տեղը տասը թողնելով:
Մյուս անգամ կարելի ա քսանն էլ դնել: Կամ քսանվեցը, ինչքան որ գա...
Ես դեմ չեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013), Գալաթեա (24.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չափանիշնե՞ր: Կարծում եմ, որ ինձնից լավ գիտես, որ գրականության մեջ տենց չափանիշներ մտցնելն ուղղակի անհնար է: Ամեն ինչ արվում է շատ ավելի պարզ՝ քվեարկությամբ: Այսինքն լինում է քվեարկություն երկու փուլով, մի փուլում կոնկրետ ինչ-որ խմբի մարդիկ են քվեարկում, ու ընտրում «ֆինալ» դուրս եկողներին, մյուս փուլում՝ բոլորը:


Չուկ, ժյուրիի քվեարկությունը արդեն իսկ չափանիշ ա, ուղղակի կարելի էր գործերը դնելուց առաջ որոշակի տեղեկատվություն դնել այդ մասին ու վերջ: Խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ, եթե հնարավոր է, հաշվի առնել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ժյուրիի քվեարկությունը արդեն իսկ չափանիշ ա, ուղղակի կարելի էր գործերը դնելուց առաջ որոշակի տեղեկատվություն դնել այդ մասին ու վերջ: Խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ, եթե հնարավոր է, հաշվի առնել:


Կարծում եմ, որ հաշվի կառնենք  :Smile:  Դու էլ մեզ կողքից էլի կօգնես, ուրիշ առաջարկներ էլ կանես  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալ, ուրեմն պետք ա պարզ լինի էդ ամենը, կամ պետք ա սրանք չհրապարակվեին, կամ հրապարակվեին ժյուրիի տված ձայներով ամենավերջում:


 :Cray:  ոնց արվում ա, սխալ ա դուրս գալիս: Շին, ախր դու գոնե հեղինակ չես, մի բողոքի  :Cray:

----------


## Շինարար

> ոնց արվում ա, սխալ ա դուրս գալիս: Շին, ախր դու գոնե հեղինակ չես, մի բողոքի


Բյուր, Գալ, Այվի, Չուկ, ես վատ առաջարկություն չեմ անում: Եթե անտակտություն նկատվեց իմ գրածներում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Եթե ամեն ինչ արվել ա շատ պարզ, հստակ ձևով, ինչո՞ւ այդ ամենը չներկայացնել, որ ինձ նման քթի մազ ակումբցիներն էլ չբողոքեն, ու հաշվի առեք,որ ես ամենևին էլ ամենաքթիմազը չեմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բյուր, Գալ, Այվի, Չուկ, ես վատ առաջարկություն չեմ անում: Եթե անտակտություն նկատվեց իմ գրածներում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Եթե ամեն ինչ արվել ա շատ պարզ, հստակ ձևով, ինչո՞ւ այդ ամենը չներկայացնել, որ ինձ նման քթի մազ ակումբցիներն էլ չբողոքեն, ու հաշվի առեք,որ ես ամենևին էլ ամենաքթիմազը չեմ:


Այսինք պետք էր նախօրոք ասել, որ եղել ա 20 տարբերակ, ընտրվել ա 10-ը ու չընտրվածները շուտով կներկայացվե՞ն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Գալ, Այվի, Չուկ, ես վատ առաջարկություն չեմ անում: Եթե անտակտություն նկատվեց իմ գրածներում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Եթե ամեն ինչ արվել ա շատ պարզ, հստակ ձևով, ինչո՞ւ այդ ամենը չներկայացնել, որ ինձ նման քթի մազ ակումբցիներն էլ չբողոքեն, ու հաշվի առեք,որ ես ամենևին էլ ամենաքթիմազը չեմ:


Շին, որովհետև անցյալ անգամ չներկայացվեց, բայց որոշ մասնակիցներ իրանց նախաձեռնությամբ (իրանց իրավունքն ա) ներկայացրին: Եթե չներկայացվեր, չանցածների լիքը հեղինակներ կորոշեին, որ անարդար ա էղել, որ «իրանց մարդկանց» են անցկացրել և այլն (ոնց հասկանում եմ, ընտրված տասնյակում մի վեց-յոթ ակումբցի կա):

----------

Chuk (24.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այսինք պետք էր նախօրոք ասել, որ եղել ա 20 տարբերակ, ընտրվել ա 10-ը ու չընտրվածները շուտով կներկայացվե՞ն:


Գալ, ընդամնեը էս թեմայում ներկայացվելիս նշվեր, որ այս գործերը ժյուրիի կամ մի խումբ կամավորների քվեարկության արդյունքում դուրս են մնացել հիմնական փուլին մասնակցելու հնարավորությունից, մոտավորապես Չուկի վերևի գրառման նման շատ ավելի կարճ մի բան: Եթե ինչ-որ այլ տեղ ասվել ա, ես չեմ նկատել, կներեք, ու ընդհանրապես, քանի որ գրառումներում նեղվածություն եմ զգում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Ամենաքիչը ուզում եմ ձեզնից որևէ մեկին նեղվածություն պատճառել: Ուղղակի էդ դեպքում նույնիսկ եթե ես համաձայն չեմ ընտրության հետ, ինձ համար հենց սկզբից պարզ կլիներ, որ կոնկրետ քվեարկություն է եղել, այսքան մարդու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքների հիման վրա ստեղծվել է այս պատկերը, այսինքն՝ ըստ էության ընթերցողական քվեարկությունից առանձնապես չտարբերվող սկզբունքով է ընտրությունը կատարվել: Իսկ էսպես, երբ Բյուրն էլ ասում ա, որ ուղղակի 10-ը զիբիլ հանվել ա, կամ չի էլ ասում, բայց ենթադրվում ա, ես ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե գուցե կա ինչ-որ չափանիշ, որով որոշվել ա, թե որն ա զիբիլ: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես հիմա պտի Շինին պաշտպանեմ… ես էլ եմ կողմ եղել որ դրվի, բայց հիմա որ նայում եմ ռեակցիաներին, սխալ էր, բայց ողբերգություն չի… մի հատ զուգահեռ անցկացնեմ…

Քաղաքականության մեջ երբեք բանակցությունները, երկխոսությունները և այլ նման կոմպրոմիսայի միջոցառումները հրապարակային ուղիղ եթերով ժողովրդին չի մատուցվում… մի պարզ պատճառով որ ժողովրդի էմոցիաներն ու բանակցողների կաշկանդվածությունը համարյա միշտ տապալում են բանակցությունները… դրա համար էդ ամեն ինչը արվում ա փակ… առաջին հայացքից կարծես թափանցիկությունն ու ժողովրդի ընդգրկվածությունը լավ բան ա, անվիճելի իրավունք, բայց մյուս կողմից տապալման պատճառ…

էս դեպքում ևս նմանություն կա… երբ դնում ես չընդունվածները հանրային ուշադրության, սա ա լինում մոտեցումը… մի մոռացեք որ երջանկությունն ահագին ձայն ա հավաքել ու մոտեցումները միանշանակ չեն… 

Շինը ճիշտ բանի վրա ա մատը դրել… ես էլ եմ մեղավոր էս հարցում… համաձայն եմ եղել…

----------


## ivy

Էս գրվել ա.




> Հարգելի ընթերցողներ և հեղինակներ.
> Մրցույթին ուղարկվել է 20 պատմվածք, որոնցից լավագույն 10-ը կդրվեն համապատասխան թեմայում: Մյուս պատմվածքների համար կբացվի լրացուցիչ թեմա, մրցույթի սահմաններից դուրս:


Նախորդ մրցույթի ժամանակ էլ ասվել էր, որ մի խումբ ակումբցիներ ընտրելու են տարբերակները:

----------


## Chuk

> ես էլ եմ մեղավոր էս հարցում… համաձայն եմ եղել…


Րաֆֆի՞



 :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այսինքն՝ ինչ ա թե Դավիթը չի նշել հատուկ, որ սա ոչ թե գլխարկի միջից քաշած թղթերով ա արվել, այլ մի խումբ մարդկանց օբյեկտիվ քվեարկության շնորհիվ, դա կասկած ա մտցնում, որ անազնիվ բան ա արվե՞լ: Ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում:
Շին ջան, դու էլ կներես, եթե կտրուկ են ստացվում ասածներս, բայց ամենահեշտը կողքից եզրահանգումներ անելն ա:

Ես առաջարկում եմ այսուհետ ոչ մի գործ չհանել, բոլորը թողնել, որ նման հարցեր ու կասկածներ այլևս չառաջանան արվածի ճիշտ լինելում:
Ոչ Շինարարի կողմից ոչ էլ ընտրությանը մասնակցած անձանցից ոմանց կողմից:

----------

Շինարար (24.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Այ մարդ, մրցույթի հայտարարության մեջ ա եղել, մեջբերում եմ.



> Եթե ուղարկված տարբերակների քանակը 10-ից ավելին լինի, ապա նախապես կընտրվեն լավագույն 10-ը, որոնք կդրվեն Ակումբում՝ քվեարկության ու քննարկման:


Պարզ չի՞, որ ինչ-որ մարդու կամ մարդկանց կողմից էր ընտրվելու: Պարզ չի՞, որ գրականության մեջ ցանկացած ընտրություն սուբյեկտիվիզմ ա պարունակում: Թարգեք:


հ.գ. կողմ եմ, որ թեմայի սկզբում լրացուցիչ մեկնաբանված լիներ ընտրության ձևը:

----------

Շինարար (24.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս գրվել ա.
> 
> 
> 
> Նախորդ մրցույթի ժամանակ էլ ասվել էր, որ մի խումբ ակումբցիներ ընտրելու են տարբերակները:


Էդ գիտեմ, Այվի ջան: Բայց ես ընթերցող եմ կամ մասնակից: Կարդում եմ չներկայացված տարբերակները, դրանցից մեկը կամ երկուսը ավելի եմ հավանում, քան ներկայացվածները: Ինձ համար հասկանալի չի, թե ինոչւ են դրանք դուրս մնացել: Եթե ասում եք քվեարկություն ա եղել, դրանք ստացել են 10 կամավորերից ոչ մեկի կամ ընդամենը մեկի ձայնը, ես որպես ընթերցող կամ մասնակից, էդքան չեմ վիրավորվում, որովհետև հասկանում եմ, որ խոսքը վերաբերվում ա 10 սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքների, այլ հանգամանքներում կարող ա այլ կերպ դասավորվեր, իմ գրածը զիբիլ չի, ուղղակի այդ տասը մարդը չեն նախընտրել, բայց երբ ուղղակի ասվում ա 10 լավագույններն են ընտրվել, էստեղ ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ինչ քանոնով ա չափվել էդ լավագույնությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Րաֆֆի՞


Բարև՛ ակումբ

----------

Ամմէ (24.02.2013), Մինա (24.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, դու էլ կներես, եթե կտրուկ են ստացվում ասածներս, բայց ամենահեշտը կողքից եզրահանգումներ անելն ա:


Գալ, գիտեմ, դրա համար էլ մեկ-մեկ էդ կողքի կարծիքները կարան մի բանի պիտանի լինել:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

չընտրված գործերը չեն ներկայացվում… վերջ… 

Ոչ մի պատճառաբանություն կամ պայման չի կարա հարթի ու հասկանալի դարձնի դա…

----------


## Chuk

> չընտրված գործերը չեն ներկայացվում… վերջ… 
> 
> Ոչ մի պատճառաբանություն կամ պայման չի կարա հարթի ու հասկանալի դարձնի դա…


Ախպեր, ինչի՞... Կարող ա չընտրված գործերից մեկը հանճարեղ գործ ա, մենք ախմախ ենք եղել, չենք ընտրել: Բա մարդիկ չկարդան ու կարողանան տարածել, գովազդել: Թող թեկուզ ասեն, որ մենք ախմախ ընտրություն ենք արել:

----------

Malxas (24.02.2013), Sambitbaba (24.02.2013), Դավիթ (24.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ընդհանրապես թող բոլոր տարբերակները բոլորն էլ ընտրեն. ոնց որ Չուկն էր ասում՝ փուլերով: Էդպես ավելի լավ կլինի բոլորին:

----------

Chuk (24.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, գիտեմ, դրա համար էլ մեկ-մեկ էդ կողքի կարծիքները կարան մի բանի պիտանի լինել:


Ես էլ ընդունում եմ կողքի կարծիքը, Շին ջան: 
Քանի որ ինչ էլ արվի՝ պոզուպոչ կպցնող գտնվելու ա, այսուհետ ինչ էլ ուղարկվի Դավիթին, կդրվի ընթերցման և քվեարկության: Առաջարկում եմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախպեր, ինչի՞... Կարող ա չընտրված գործերից մեկը հանճարեղ գործ ա, մենք ախմախ ենք եղել, չենք ընտրել: Բա մարդիկ չկարդան ու կարողանան տարածել, գովազդել: Թող թեկուզ ասեն, որ մենք ախմախ ընտրություն ենք արել:


Ոչ… եթե ժոյուրիին չես վստահում, գործերդ մի ներկայացրու… եթե ներկայացրել ես ուրեմն ընդունում ես որոշումները… 

Կարան իրանց ստեղծագործական անկյունում դնեն… բլոգում… մրցույթը ուրիշ ա…

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես էլ ստիպված 40 հատ ախմախություն իր բոլոր վերջակետներով չեմ կարդա ժամանակիս հաշվին, որ միթոմ մնացածի գործը հեշտացնեմ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Գալ, ընդամնեը էս թեմայում ներկայացվելիս նշվեր, որ այս գործերը ժյուրիի կամ մի խումբ կամավորների քվեարկության արդյունքում դուրս են մնացել հիմնական փուլին մասնակցելու հնարավորությունից, մոտավորապես Չուկի վերևի գրառման նման շատ ավելի կարճ մի բան: Եթե ինչ-որ այլ տեղ ասվել ա, ես չեմ նկատել, կներեք, ու ընդհանրապես, քանի որ գրառումներում նեղվածություն եմ զգում, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Ամենաքիչը ուզում եմ ձեզնից որևէ մեկին նեղվածություն պատճառել: Ուղղակի էդ դեպքում նույնիսկ եթե ես համաձայն չեմ ընտրության հետ, ինձ համար հենց սկզբից պարզ կլիներ, որ կոնկրետ քվեարկություն է եղել, այսքան մարդու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքների հիման վրա ստեղծվել է այս պատկերը, այսինքն՝ ըստ էության ընթերցողական քվեարկությունից առանձնապես չտարբերվող սկզբունքով է ընտրությունը կատարվել: Իսկ էսպես, երբ Բյուրն էլ ասում ա, որ ուղղակի 10-ը զիբիլ հանվել ա, կամ չի էլ ասում, բայց ենթադրվում ա, ես ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե գուցե կա ինչ-որ չափանիշ, որով որոշվել ա, թե որն ա զիբիլ: Նորից ներողություն եմ խնդրում:




20.02.2013, 08:24 #23
Դավիթ  
Պատվավոր անդամ

Գրանցման ամսաթիվ
18.05.2008
Հասցե
Las Vegas, USA
Գրառումներ
762
Բլոգի գրառումներ
2
Հարգելի ընթերցողներ և հեղինակներ.

Մրցույթին ուղարկվել է 20 պատմվածք, որոնցից լավագույն 10-ը կդրվեն համապատասխան թեմայում: Մյուս պատմվածքների համար կբացվի լրացուցիչ թեմա, մրցույթի սահմաններից դուրս:

----------


## Դավիթ

Շին ջան, մենք նույն ձևով ենք ձայն տվել գործերին, ինչպես դու ժամանակին ձայն տվեցիր Արաքսի գործին: Բայց ես չհետաքրքրվեցի, չէ՞, թե ինչու ա ժյուրիի անդամը ակնհայտորեն թույլ գործին ձայն տալիս, կամ ինչ չափանիշներով ա նա առաջնորդվում:

_
Շինարար on March 25, 2012 at 14:16 said:
Շատ դժվար էր ընտրություն կատարելը: Բայց երկու գործ առանձնացրել եմ` 17-րդ ստեղծագործողի “Խենթացել եմ կրկին”-ը ու 11-րդ ստեղծագործողի “խենթ գարուններով սլանաս` ապրես”-ը: Էլի կային տպավորված ոտանավորներ, օրինակ 10-րդի 2 գործերն էլ լավն էին շատ, 16-րդը: Բայց վերջում այս երկուսն առանձնացրեցի_

----------


## Դավիթ

> չընտրված գործերը չեն ներկայացվում… վերջ… 
> 
> Ոչ մի պատճառաբանություն կամ պայման չի կարա հարթի ու հասկանալի դարձնի դա…



Ամենա հարմարը ներկայացնելն ա, ու կապ չունի, Նարինե Կրոյանը կնեղանա,  Անծանոթը, կամ Սամը: Մրցույթ ա, ի՞նչ անես`  իրանց գործերը չեն անցել, բայց թող բոլորը էդ չանցած գործերը նույնպես տեսնեն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամենա հարմարը ներկայացնելն ա, ու կապ չունի, Նարինե Կրոյանը կնեղանա,  Անծանոթը, կամ Սամը: Մրցույթ ա, ի՞նչ անես`  իրանց գործերը չեն անցել, բայց թող բոլորը էդ չանցած գործերը նույնպես տեսնեն:


Մեղա-մեղա…
Դավ ջան, ես ինչի՞ պետք է նեղանայի: Կարո՞ղ է գործ ներկայացրել եմ, վրաս խաբար չկա:
Ազնվորեն, չեմ հիշում…

----------


## John

Մոդերներով-Ադմիններով-Մյուսներով օֆֆթոփ-շոու եք հա՞ կազմակերպել… բողոքում եմ  :LOL:  Ես էլ տեսա 3 էջ գրառում` էկա մի քիչ քլնգոց կարդամ, գուցե նաև իմ գրածի վերաբերյալ, որ հասկանամ, թե ի՞նչ էր պակաս, ի՞նչ էր սխալ, որ մյուս մրցույթին ավելի համապատասխան տարբերակ ուղարկեմ... ՈՒրախացել էի, որ չընդունված տարբերակներն էլ են տեղադրվելու/քննարկվելու, բայց արի ու տես...

----------


## Stranger_Friend

փուլերով ավելի հարմար կլինի... թող նախնական փուլին մասնակցեն նրանք, ովքեր հավես ունեն կարդալու 40 գործ, իսկ հաջորդ փուլին, նրանք ովքեր ուզում են ընդունված տասնյակը կարդան.....

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ամենա հարմարը ներկայացնելն ա, ու կապ չունի, Նարինե Կրոյանը կնեղանա,  Անծանոթը, կամ Սամը: Մրցույթ ա, ի՞նչ անես`  իրանց գործերը չեն անցել, բայց թող բոլորը էդ չանցած գործերը նույնպես տեսնեն:


չէ ես չեմ նեղանում, որ օրինակ տասնյակ չեմ անցել, բայց ի՞նչա նշանակում...



> Կարող ա StrangeLittleGirl-ն էնքան լավ չի գրում, որ մրցույթները կրի, բայց էնքան վատ չի գրում, որ դուրս մնացածների մեջ հայտնվի ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> փուլերով ավելի հարմար կլինի... թող նախնական փուլին մասնակցեն նրանք, ովքեր հավես ունեն կարդալու 40 գործ, իսկ հաջորդ փուլին, նրանք ովքեր ուզում են ընդունված տասնյակը կարդան.....


Տենց մարդ կա՞:  :Huh: 
Չնայած արեք, ես մենակ գոհ կլինեմ: Դուք ընտրեք լավերը, հետո կգամ, մենակ դրանք կկարդամ: Ավելի լավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ ես չեմ նեղանում, որ օրինակ տասնյակ չեմ անցել, բայց ի՞նչա նշանակում...


Նշանակում ա, որ ջղայնացա, որ էդ ախմախ տարբերակն ինձ վերագրվեց  :Angry2:

----------

Ingrid (24.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Նշանակում ա, որ ջղայնացա, որ էդ ախմախ տարբերակն ինձ վերագրվեց


օրինակ ես կկարդամ ինչքան էլ լինի, մնացածի անունից չեմ կարող խոսել..... կարելի էր ասել այդ տարբերակն ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ոչ թե չանցածների հանդեպ վիրավորական արտահայտվել... ընդհանրապես ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել սա լավն է, սա վատն է... կարող են ասել իմ կարծիքով սա կամ նա վատն է...

----------

Malxas (24.02.2013), Ամմէ (24.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> օրինակ ես կկարդամ ինչքան էլ լինի, մնացածի անունից չեմ կարող խոսել..... կարելի էր ասել այդ տարբերակն ինձ դուր չի գալիս, ոչ թե չանցածների հանդեպ վիրավորական արտահայտվել... ընդհանրապես ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել սա լավն է, սա վատն է... կարող են ասել իմ կարծիքով սա կամ նա վատն է...


Դե հա, մանկական շարադրությունների տեսքով աղբի հեղինակներին խնայելու համար կարելի ա ասել՝ իմ կարծիքով սա վատն է:

----------


## Malxas

> Կլինի էդ «ժյուրի» բառը չօգտագործե՞ք... 
> Մի քանի կամավորներ ուղղակի հեշտացրեցին ընթերցողի գործը: Քսանի տեղը տասը թողնելով:
> Մյուս անգամ կարելի ա քսանն էլ դնել: Կամ քսանվեցը, ինչքան որ գա...
> Ես դեմ չեմ:


Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ովքեր են այդ կամավորները: Եվ բոլո՞ր կամավորները կարող են ժյուրիի անդամ դառնալ, թե ինչ որ մեկն այնուամենայնիվ ընտրում է նրանց:

----------


## ivy

Ուֆ, զահլես գնաց էս ամեն ինչից  :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013)

----------


## Malxas

> Ուֆ, զահլես գնաց էս ամեն ինչից


Քո զահլան տանելու նպատակ բնավ չունեի, կներես:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Դե հա, մանկական շարադրությունների տեսքով աղբի հեղինակներին խնայելու համար կարելի ա ասել՝ իմ կարծիքով սա վատն է:


Ինչի՞ եք վստահ, թե դուք հանճար եք, որ ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս ուրիշների ստեղծագործությունների մասին նման կերպ արտահայտվել... չեք մտածե՞լ, որ մյուսի համար էլ ձեր գրածն է աղբ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչի՞ եք վստահ, թե դուք հանճար եք, որ ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս ուրիշների ստեղծագործությունների մասին նման կերպ արտահայտվել... չեք մտածե՞լ, որ մյուսի համար էլ ձեր գրածն է աղբ...


Բայց ես ինձ հանճար չեմ անվանել  :Wink:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Բայց ես ինձ հանճար չեմ անվանել


Մարդ պետք է առնվազն հանճար լինի, որ իրեն թույլ տա ուրիշներին կամ իրենց ստեղծագործություններին անուն կպցնել..

----------


## Դավիթ

Հիմա կոնկրետ մի քիչ: Ո՞վ ինչ պրոբլեմ ունի չանցած գործերի պահով, կարող եք գրել այստեղ: Իմ պահով ասեմ, որ միայն մեկ ընտրության վրա էի տատանվում` 10-ի:

----------

Chuk (25.02.2013), Ingrid (24.02.2013), Sambitbaba (24.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հիմա կոնկրետ մի քիչ: Ո՞վ ինչ պրոբլեմ ունի չանցած գործերի պահով, կարող եք գրել այստեղ: Իմ պահով ասեմ, որ միայն մեկ ընտրության վրա էի տատանվում` 10-ի:


Թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ էլի, ուղղակի ուրիշ տեղ գրել էի, երևի չեք նկատել... կարող եք ակումբից դուրս մի տեղ ասել, որտեղ հայտարարվում են մրցույթները?...

----------


## Ամմէ

Ես մի պահ ինձ հիշեցի  :Sad: :

 Հերիք ա՛,  էլ չեմ դիմանում , բավական է վիճեք, հաշտության դաշինք կնքեք: :Smile: 
 Դե երեխեք: :Blush:

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդ պետք է առնվազն հանճար լինի, որ իրեն թույլ տա ուրիշներին կամ իրենց ստեղծագործություններին անուն կպցնել..


Ո՞վ ա ասում: Ինչ-որ տենց կանոն կա՞:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, մենք նույն ձևով ենք ձայն տվել գործերին, ինչպես դու ժամանակին ձայն տվեցիր Արաքսի գործին: Բայց ես չհետաքրքրվեցի, չէ՞, թե ինչու ա ժյուրիի անդամը ակնհայտորեն թույլ գործին ձայն տալիս, կամ ինչ չափանիշներով ա նա առաջնորդվում:
> 
> _
> Շինարար on March 25, 2012 at 14:16 said:
> Շատ դժվար էր ընտրություն կատարելը: Բայց երկու գործ առանձնացրել եմ` 17-րդ ստեղծագործողի “Խենթացել եմ կրկին”-ը ու 11-րդ ստեղծագործողի “խենթ գարուններով սլանաս` ապրես”-ը: Էլի կային տպավորված ոտանավորներ, օրինակ 10-րդի 2 գործերն էլ լավն էին շատ, 16-րդը: Բայց վերջում այս երկուսն առանձնացրեցի_


Դավիթ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ թե քո, թե մյուսներիդ ցավագին ընդունելը: Դուք մեծ գործ եք անում, որը ես խորապես հարգում եմ: Ժամանակին ինձ հերիք եղավ մի խռոված ակումբցի, ու ես հրաժարվեցի մոդերությունից: Ես ավելի թույլ եմ: Հարգում եմ քեզ, ձեզ բոլորիդ, ձեր արածը: Կարծիքս չեմ փոխել, հստակ շարադրել եմ: Ուղղակի պետք է ոչ թե այս թեմայում դնեի, այլ նամակագրական համակարգով քեզ կամ Չուկին ասեի: Սխալիս համար երկու օր ա ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Մի անգամ էլ ներեք ինձ, խնդրում եմ: Ես ձեզ, ձեր արածը շատ եմ հարգում:

----------

Դավիթ (24.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ո՞վ ա ասում: Ինչ-որ տենց կանոն կա՞:


ահա... մարդուն հարգալից վերաբերվելու կանոնն է...

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ թե քո, թե մյուսներիդ ցավագին ընդունելը: Դուք մեծ գործ եք անում, որը ես խորապես հարգում եմ: Ժամանակին ինձ հերիք եղավ մի խռոված ակումբցի, ու ես հրաժարվեցի մոդերությունից: Ես ավելի թույլ եմ: Հարգում եմ քեզ, ձեզ բոլորիդ, ձեր արածը: Կարծիքս չեմ փոխել, հստակ շարադրել եմ: Ուղղակի պետք է ոչ թե այս թեմայում դնեի, այլ նամակագրական համակարգով քեզ կամ Չուկին ասեի: Սխալիս համար երկու օր ա ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Մի անգամ էլ ներեք ինձ, խնդրում եմ: Ես ձեզ, ձեր արածը շատ եմ հարգում:



Չե դե Շին ջան, ես այսօր էի տեսել գրածները ու պատասխանեցի:

----------

Շինարար (24.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ահա... մարդուն հարգալից վերաբերվելու կանոնն է...


Մարդու հասցեին բա՞ն ասեցի: Բայց որ իրա գրածը զիբիլ ա, ասում եմ զիբիլ ա: Բա տենց ա պետք, տենց ա շատ սուր քլնգել, որ չկանգնի, ասի՝ գոհարներ եմ գրում, ինձ չեն գնահատում: Քլնգոցը մարդուն կա՛մ մղում ա ընդհանրապես չգրելուն (ու որոշ դեպքերում դա նույնիսկ շատ լավ ա), կա՛մ ավելի լավ գրելուն:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ էլի, ուղղակի ուրիշ տեղ գրել էի, երևի չեք նկատել... կարող եք ակումբից դուրս մի տեղ ասել, որտեղ հայտարարվում են մրցույթները?...


http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D5%80...38286369557525

Նաև իմ ստատուսում ու մի քանի գրողների հետ կապված էջերում:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Մարդու հասցեին բա՞ն ասեցի: Բայց որ իրա գրածը զիբիլ ա, ասում եմ զիբիլ ա: Բա տենց ա պետք, տենց ա շատ սուր քլնգել, որ չկանգնի, ասի՝ գոհարներ եմ գրում, ինձ չեն գնահատում: Քլնգոցը մարդուն կա՛մ մղում ա ընդհանրապես չգրելուն (ու որոշ դեպքերում դա նույնիսկ շատ լավ ա), կա՛մ ավելի լավ գրելուն:


Բայց ձեզ ով է իրավունք տվել որոշելու ում գործն է զիբիլ, ումը գոհար?.... կարող է մարդը իսկականից գոհար է գրում, չեք գնահատում, ոնց պիտի ապացուցեք?.... ձեր ասած քլնգելը լավ բան է, բայց որ վիրավորանքի չի հասնում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ձեզ ով է իրավունք տվել որոշելու ում գործն է զիբիլ, ումը գոհար?.... կարող է մարդը իսկականից գոհար է գրում, չեք գնահատում, ոնց պիտի ապացուցեք?.... ձեր ասած քլնգելը լավ բան է, բայց որ վիրավորանքի չի հասնում...


ես ինքս ինձ իրավունք եմ տվել: ու եթե որոշ մարդիկ ինձ հետ համաձայն են եղել, ուրեմն էնքան էլ չեմ սխալվում:

ճիշտ ա՝ գրականության մեջ շատ դժվար ա լավ ու վատ որոշելը: Բայց խոսքը գրականության մասին ա: Իսկ էստեղ ներկայացված գործերից մի քանիսը գրականություն չեն:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D5%80...38286369557525
> 
> Նաև իմ ստատուսում ու մի քանի գրողների հետ կապված էջերում:


Ինձ դա էր պետք, շնորհակալություն...

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> ես ինքս ինձ իրավունք եմ տվել: ու եթե որոշ մարդիկ ինձ հետ համաձայն են եղել, ուրեմն էնքան էլ չեմ սխալվում:
> 
> ճիշտ ա՝ գրականության մեջ շատ դժվար ա լավ ու վատ որոշելը: Բայց խոսքը գրականության մասին ա: Իսկ էստեղ ներկայացված գործերից մի քանիսը գրականություն չեն:


լավ անիմաստ տեղը չեմ վիճի... բայց իմացեք, որ չի կարելի որևէ բան վիրավորել, դա լինի աղբ, լինի չգիտեմ ինչ.... շատ ե՞ք ուզում՝ տիրոջը հարցրեք, թե կարելի՞ է իր ստեղծագործությանը զիբիլ ասել, եթե ասի իհարկե ուրեմն խնդիր չկա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լավ անիմաստ տեղը չեմ վիճի... բայց իմացեք, որ չի կարելի որևէ բան վիրավորել, դա լինի աղբ, լինի չգիտեմ ինչ.... շատ ե՞ք ուզում՝ տիրոջը հարցրեք, թե կարելի՞ է իր ստեղծագործությանը զիբիլ ասել, եթե ասի իհարկե ուրեմն խնդիր չկա...


ես էս ճամփեքով շատ եմ անցել, վնաս չկա  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Մարդու հասցեին բա՞ն ասեցի: Բայց որ իրա գրածը զիբիլ ա, ասում եմ զիբիլ ա: Բա տենց ա պետք, տենց ա շատ սուր քլնգել, որ չկանգնի, ասի՝ գոհարներ եմ գրում, ինձ չեն գնահատում: Քլնգոցը մարդուն կա՛մ մղում ա ընդհանրապես չգրելուն (ու որոշ դեպքերում դա նույնիսկ շատ լավ ա), կա՛մ ավելի լավ գրելուն:


Եթե «էս գործը զիբիլ ա» արտահայտությունը քո վառ երևակայության մեջ քլնգել է համարվում, ապա ասեմ, որ շատ թյուր պատկերացում ունես էդ բառի մասին։ Մեֆից օրինակ վերցրու՝ մարդը հիմնավորված, փաստերով, իր կարծիքը հիմնավորելով արտահայտվում է, այ էդ իրական քլնգելն ա, իսկ օրինակ «Բյուր, քո ուղեղը միայն զիբիլի ուղղությամբ է աշխատում»ը քլնգել չի, այլ չհիմնավորված, անկապ կարծիք։
Անծանոթ ջան, դու էլ շատ մի նեղվի էս «տարօրինակ փոքրիկ աղջկա»՝ չմտացված ու անիմաստ պիտակավորումներից՝ ինքը սիրում է իր մեջ կուտակված ագրեսսիան անկապ շպրտել՝ ում կպավ–կպավ։ Նենց մի արա, որ քեզ կպնի։

----------

Malxas (24.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե «էս գործը զիբիլ ա» արտահայտությունը քո վառ երևակայության մեջ քլնգել է համարվում, ապա ասեմ, որ շատ թյուր պատկերացում ունես էդ բառի մասին։ Մեֆից օրինակ վերցրու՝ մարդը հիմնավորված, փաստերով, իր կարծիքը հիմնավորելով արտահայտվում է, այ էդ իրական քլնգելն ա, իսկ օրինակ «Բյուր, քո ուղեղը միայն զիբիլի ուղղությամբ է աշխատում»ը քլնգել չի, այլ չհիմնավորված, անկապ կարծիք։
> Անծանոթ ջան, դու էլ շատ մի նեղվի էս «տարօրինակ փոքրիկ աղջկա»՝ չմտացված ու անիմաստ պիտակավորումներից՝ ինքը սիրում է իր մեջ կուտակված ագրեսսիան անկապ շպրտել՝ ում կպավ–կպավ։ Նենց մի արա, որ քեզ կպնի։


Հովսեփ, եթե նկատել ես, Մեֆը քլնգում ա մենակ պատմվածքները, ոչ թե ինչ-որ անհասկանալի զառանցանքներ: Արխային, իմ մեջ ագրեսիա չկա, ես շատ հանգիստ եմ: Էդ հարց ա, թե ում մեջ ագրեսիա կա ու ոնց ա արատահայտում  :Wink:  ու մեկ-մեկ էլ նույնիսկ պաժառ ընկնում:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ, եթե նկատել ես, Մեֆը քլնգում ա մենակ պատմվածքները, ոչ թե ինչ-որ *անհասկանալի զառանցանքներ:*


Բյուր, եթե դու էս թեմայի բոլոր պատմվածքները կարդացել ես ու բոլորը քեզ անհասկանալի զառանցնաքներ են թվացել, ուրեմն կամ քո մոտ ահավոր հետընթաց է՝ հասկանալու առումով, կամ ուղղակի վատ ես տրամադրված կոնկրետ էս թեմայում տեղադրված ստեղծագործությունների նկատմամբ։

հ.գ.
չնայած ես համարյա համոզված եմ, որ չես կարդացել բոլորը ու ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ պիտակավորում ես։ Էդ նույնն ա, որ մեկը ասի «բժշկական համալսարան ավարտածները ինքնասիրահարված ոջիլներ են, այլ կերպ ասած ուղղակի զիբիլ»։ Չե՞ս նեղվի։ Չե՞ս վիրավորվի։

----------

Malxas (24.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե դու էս թեմայի բոլոր պատմվածքները կարդացել ես ու բոլորը քեզ անհասկանալի զառանցնաքներ են թվացել, ուրեմն կամ քո մոտ ահավոր հետընթաց է՝ հասկանալու առումով, կամ ուղղակի վատ ես տրամադրված կոնկրետ էս թեմայում տեղադրված ստեղծագործությունների նկատմամբ։
> 
> հ.գ.
> չնայած ես համարյա համոզված եմ, որ չես կարդացել բոլորը ու ԱՆԻՄԱՍՏ պիտակավորում ես։ Էդ նույնն ա, որ մեկը ասի «բժշկական համալսարան ավարտածները ինքնասիրահարված ոջիլներ են, այլ կերպ ասած ուղղակի զիբիլ»։ Չե՞ս նեղվի։ Չե՞ս վիրավորվի։


Հովսեփ, բոլորը կարդացել եմ, բայց բոլորը զիբիլ չեն: Նրանք, որոնք զիբիլ չեն, ուղղակի թեմային չեն համապատասխանում: Իսկ մի երկուսն էլ գրականության ու զիբիլի արանքում են: 

Ինքնասիրահարված ոջիլն ու զիբիլը նույն բանը չի: Չէ, չեմ նեղվի, եթե ես իմ իրական արժեքը գիտեմ, ու տենց կարծիքներից չի, որ պիտի կախվեմ  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Ինքնասիրահարված ոջիլն ու զիբիլը նույն բանը չի


Դե բժշկութան մեջ ոջիլի դերը գուցե մեծ է ու անգնահատելի, իսկ ինձ համար ոջիլը զիբիլ է, լինի ինքնասիրահարված, թե ոչ այնքան  :Wink: 

Բյուր ջան, շնորհակալ եմ հստակություն մտցնելու համար, այլապես սխալ էր ընկալվել քո կարծիքը, քո իսկ մեղքով (ոչ պարզ արտահայտվելու պատճառով)  :Smile: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում, Բյուր ջան, կխնդրեի քեզ, որ որևէ մեկի ստեղծագործությունը, գոնե ԱԿումբի շրջանակներում, «զիբիլ» չանվանես։ Էդ խնդրանքը իմ ու բոլոր էն մարդկանց կողմից է, ովքեր պրոֆի չեն գրելու ասպարեզում, ուղղակի փորձում են առաջին քայլերն անել էս ասպարեզում։ Ու եթե առայժմ նրանց մոտ ՔՈ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ այնքան էլ լավ չի ստացվում՝ էդ չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է վերցնել ու նման պիտակավորում անել։ Գուցե դա օրենքի սահմաններում է, բայց սիրուն չի։

Մեկը ես Ակումբի գրական մրցույթին մասնակցում եմ միայն էն հույսով, որ մի օր լավագույն տասնյակում կհայտնվի գրածս, որ մարդիկ էլ կարդան, քննարկեն, քննադատեն, փորձել շտկել, ուղղել, կատարելագործել... Ու եթե նույնիսկ շատ վատ է ստացվում իմ մոտ ՔՈ կարծիքով, մեկը ես երբեք թույլ չեմ տա իմ 4-5 օրվա չարչարանքը անվանել զիբիլ, երբ շատ հավանական է, որ ուղղակի ՔՈ գիտակցական մակարդակը դեռ չի հասել այնքան, որ հասկանաս ԻՄ գրածը և այն քո աչքին որպես ԱՆՀԱՍԿԱՆԱԼԻ ԶԱՌԱՆՑԱՆՔ է երևում  :Smile: 

հ.գ.
էս թեմայի բացվելուց էլ երևի ամենաշատը ես ուրախացա, որ մինչև տասնյակ մտնելն էլ հնարավորություն ընձեռնվեց հանրության դատին ներկայացնել պատմվածքները, բայց ամենամեծ հիասթափությունն էլ ես եմ ապրում այս թեման «բազառի» վերածված տեսնելով։

----------

Sambitbaba (24.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հովսեփ, արխային, ես գրական մրցույթներում ահագին կռված մարդ եմ, ու զիբիլը շատ հեշտ ա տարբերել գրականությունից: Զիբիլները, որպես կանոն, իրար շատ նման են լինում, դատարկ, դպրոցական շարադրություններից որևէ բանով չտարբերվող, ու դրա համար հատուկ գիտակցական մակարդակներ պետք չեն: Անծանոթն այ տենց տարբերակներից մեկն ինձ վերագրեց, ու դրանից ահագին ներվայնացա, երբ մի բան, որ ինձ համար զիբիլ ա, մի ուրիշը կարծում ա, որ ես եմ գրել: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան. եթե ուզում ես՝ լավ ստացվի, շատ կարդա, տես՝ ուրիշները ոնց են գրում: Նկատի չունեմ ակումբցիները, այլ էն գրողները, որոնք երկար ճանապարհ են անցել:

----------

John (24.02.2013)

----------


## John

Լիովին հասկացա քեզ Բյուր ջան ։)

Խորհրդի համար շնորհակալ եմ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մարդու հասցեին բա՞ն ասեցի: Բայց որ իրա գրածը զիբիլ ա, ասում եմ զիբիլ ա: Բա տենց ա պետք, տենց ա շատ սուր քլնգել, որ չկանգնի, ասի՝ գոհարներ եմ գրում, ինձ չեն գնահատում: Քլնգոցը մարդուն կա՛մ մղում ա ընդհանրապես չգրելուն (ու որոշ դեպքերում դա նույնիսկ շատ լավ ա), կա՛մ ավելի լավ գրելուն:


Բյուր, բա որ Մեֆը լսե՞լա… Ձեռից չես պրծնի: :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բա որ Մեֆը լսե՞լա… Ձեռից չես պրծնի:


Սենց թե նենց ես Մեֆի ձեռից չեմ պրծնում  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սենց թե նենց ես Մեֆի ձեռից չեմ պրծնում


Շատ սիրելուցա, Բյուր ջան: Դուք իրար շատ եք սազում: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ սիրելուցա, Բյուր ջան: Դուք իրար շատ եք սազում:


գիտեմ, էրկուսիս լեզուն էլ երկար ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> գիտեմ, էրկուսիս լեզուն էլ երկար ա


Երկարալեզու մարդ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ձեր երկուսի պես՝ երկար լեզվի հետ միասին, սուր միտք էլ ունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդու հասցեին բա՞ն ասեցի: *Բայց որ իրա գրածը զիբիլ ա, ասում եմ զիբիլ ա:* Բա տենց ա պետք, տենց ա շատ սուր քլնգել, որ չկանգնի, ասի՝ գոհարներ եմ գրում, ինձ չեն գնահատում: Քլնգոցը մարդուն կա՛մ մղում ա ընդհանրապես չգրելուն (ու որոշ դեպքերում դա նույնիսկ շատ լավ ա), կա՛մ ավելի լավ գրելուն:


Մի ասա, ցույց տուր… որ ցույց տաս արդեն պետք չի լինի ասել… հոտը կգա, իրանք էլ կզգան…

Ցույց տուր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի ասա, ցույց տուր… որ ցույց տաս արդեն պետք չի լինի ասել… հոտը կգա, իրանք էլ կզգան…
> 
> Ցույց տուր


Ո՞րն ես ուզում ցույց տամ: Էն մեկը, որ ի՞նձ էին վերագրել: Էս ա.
Սյուժե չկա, պատմություն չկա, ասելիք չկա, կերպար չկա, կառուցվածք չկա: Ոչ մի բան չկա: Մենակ բառակույտ ա, արանքներում էլ անիմաստ բազմակետեր: Էդ գործը ոչ մի ձև փրկել հնարավոր չի, պետք ա վառել, նորը գրել:

Հիմա գո՞հ ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ես փախա…

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ո՞րն ես ուզում ցույց տամ: Էն մեկը, որ ի՞նձ էին վերագրել: Էս ա.
> Սյուժե չկա, պատմություն չկա, ասելիք չկա, կերպար չկա, կառուցվածք չկա: Ոչ մի բան չկա: Մենակ բառակույտ ա, արանքներում էլ անիմաստ բազմակետեր: Էդ գործը ոչ մի ձև փրկել հնարավոր չի, պետք ա վառել, նորը գրել:


ես ինչ հանցանք գործեցի :Shok:  ..... լավ, բայց եթե մեկը զիբիլ է, նշանակում է թեման աղբանոց է?..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ինչ հանցանք գործեցի ..... լավ, բայց եթե մեկը զիբիլ է, նշանակում է թեման աղբանոց է?..


թեմայի մասին բա՞ն եմ ասել  :Huh:  էս թեմայում տեղադրված առաջին գործը, օրինակ, ոչ միայն զիբիլ չի, այլև շատ լավն ա, բայց վերջնական տասնյակում չի հայտնվել միայն ու միայն «անծանոթ տուն» թեմային չհամապատասխանելու համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> թեմայի մասին բա՞ն եմ ասել  էս թեմայում տեղադրված առաջին գործը, օրինակ, ոչ միայն զիբիլ չի, այլև շատ լավն ա, բայց վերջնական տասնյակում չի հայտնվել միայն ու միայն «անծանոթ տուն» թեմային չհամապատասխանելու համար:


Ես ձեր չափանիշները եդպես էլ չհասկացա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ձեր չափանիշները եդպես էլ չհասկացա...


ի՞նչ չափանիշ, չեմ հասկանում: մատդ դիր ցանկացած գործի վրա, ես իմ տեղն ասեմ, թե դրան ինչու եմ դեմ քվեարկել, մյուսների հետ գործ չունեմ:

բայց էն ա, վերևը հիմնավորեցի, թե կոնկրետ մի գործ ինչու եմ զիբիլ համարում: կարո՞ղ ա պարզ չեմ արտահայտվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞րն ես ուզում ցույց տամ: Էն մեկը, որ ի՞նձ էին վերագրել: Էս ա.
> Սյուժե չկա, պատմություն չկա, ասելիք չկա, կերպար չկա, կառուցվածք չկա: Ոչ մի բան չկա: Մենակ բառակույտ ա, արանքներում էլ անիմաստ բազմակետեր: Էդ գործը ոչ մի ձև փրկել հնարավոր չի, պետք ա վառել, նորը գրել:
> 
> Հիմա գո՞հ ես


էս ո՞ր գործի համատ ես ասում… թե՞ վրես կայֆ ես բռնում…

----------


## einnA

Ես վերջը չհասկացա, թե որ մեկի մասին էր խոսքը  :Smile: 

Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա ժյուրիի անդամների կարծիքը էս գործերի մասին:Ու որ հեղինակները չվիրավորվեն, երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հենց իրենց մեկնաբանությունները:
Հիմա ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց որ "զիբիլ"-ի պիտակավորում կա, մի տեսակ հետ ա պահում:

----------

Մարկիզ (25.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ո՞ր գործի համատ ես ասում… թե՞ վրես կայֆ ես բռնում…


Չէ, Մեֆ, շատ կոնկրետ գործ ա: Հիմա քունս տանում ա, ես էլ Օսկար եմ նայում, ուղեղս չի աշխատում: Վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում, ինչ-որ վերադարձ-բան կար մեջը: Վերջը, էն գործն ա, որն Անծանոթն ամենասկզբում ինձ վերագրեց, ու ես դրանից կատաղեցի:




> Ես վերջը չհասկացա, թե որ մեկի մասին էր խոսքը 
> 
> Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա ժյուրիի անդամների կարծիքը էս գործերի մասին:Ու որ հեղինակները չվիրավորվեն, երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հենց իրենց մեկնաբանությունները:
> Հիմա ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց որ "զիբիլ"-ի պիտակավորում կա, մի տեսակ հետ ա պահում:


Կարդա, լավ գործեր կան  :Smile:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ես վերջը չհասկացա, թե որ մեկի մասին էր խոսքը 
> 
> Ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա ժյուրիի անդամների կարծիքը էս գործերի մասին:Ու որ հեղինակները չվիրավորվեն, երևի ճիշտ կլիներ հենց իրենց մեկնաբանությունները:
> Հիմա ուզում եմ կարդալ, բայց որ "զիբիլ"-ի պիտակավորում կա, մի տեսակ հետ ա պահում:


Կարմիր դռան մասին է խոսքը... ես չեմ ասում ինչի եք դեմ քվեարկել, չեմ հասկանում ինչի եք զիբիլ ասում...

----------

Մարկիզ (25.02.2013)

----------


## einnA

> Կարդա, լավ գործեր կան





> Կարմիր դռան մասին է խոսքը... ես չեմ ասում ինչի եք դեմ քվեարկել, չեմ հասկանում ինչի եք զիբիլ ասում...


Հիմա կարմիր դռնից սկսե՞մ, դրա մասին էր հաստատ:

Բյուր, ասա "լավ" գործերը, սկսեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Կարմիր դռան մասին է խոսքը... ես չեմ ասում ինչի եք դեմ քվեարկել, չեմ հասկանում ինչի եք զիբիլ ասում...


«Զիբիլ», «վառել» բառերն ինձ հեչ դուր չեն գալիս, ոչ էլ էդպիսի բան կասեի ինչ-որ մեկի գրածի մասին: Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով մնացած ընտրված տասից ինքն ավելի թույլ էր:

----------

Chuk (25.02.2013), Malxas (25.02.2013), Sambitbaba (25.02.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Համաձայն եմ ժողովրդի հետ: :Jpit:  Հասկացանք՝ գրականությունից հասկանում եք, սիրելիներս: Բայց դե պետք չէ ստեղծագործություններին զիբիլ ասել: Հիմա բացատրեմ՝ ինչու: Եթե ես ինչ-որ մի բան գրած լինեի այստեղ ու ինչ-որ մեկը ակումբից (եթե դա ասենք՝ Չարենցը կամ Թումանյան Հովհաննեսը չլիներ) իմ գրածին ասեր զիբիլ, ես իրեն կնետեի զիբիլանոցը: Կներեք, որ այսպես պարզ եմ արտահայտվում… Այլ կերպ անվանեք, բայց ոչ զիբիլ կամ այլ վիրավորական ձևով:

----------

ivy (25.02.2013), Malxas (25.02.2013)

----------


## einnA

> «Զիբիլ», «վառել» բառերն ինձ հեչ դուր չեն գալիս, ոչ էլ էդպիսի բան կասեի ինչ-որ մեկի գրածի մասին: Ուղղակի իմ կարծիքով մնացած ընտրված տասից ինքն ավելի թույլ էր:


ivy, այսինքն մնացած որ 10-ից` ընտրված, թե չընտրված տասնյակի մասին ա խոսքը:

----------


## ivy

> ivy, այսինքն մնացած որ 10-ից` ընտրված, թե չընտրված տասնյակի մասին ա խոսքը:


einnA ջան, գրել եմ՝ ընտրված տասից:

----------

einnA (25.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարմիր դռան մասին է խոսքը... ես չեմ ասում ինչի եք դեմ քվեարկել, չեմ հասկանում ինչի եք զիբիլ ասում...


Կերպարները թղթից են, խորություն չկա, մակերեսային ա: Վերջաբանն արհեստական ա, ծեծված, շաբլոն: Այդուհանդերձ, պիտի ասեմ, որ էս տարբերակին դեմ չեմ քվեարկել, ու իմ համեստ կարծիքով Կարմիր դուռն ավելի շատ ա «ուտվում», քան տասնյակում հայտնված մի երկու այլ գործ, բայց դե մենակով չեմ որոշել, քվեարկության արդյունքում ա դուրս մնացել: Ու ոչ էլ էս գործին զիբիլ ասել եմ:




> Համաձայն եմ ժողովրդի հետ: Հասկացանք՝ գրականությունից հասկանում եք, սիրելիներս: Բայց դե պետք չէ ստեղծագործություններին զիբիլ ասել: Հիմա բացատրեմ՝ ինչու: Եթե ես ինչ-որ մի բան գրած լինեի այստեղ ու ինչ-որ մեկը ակումբից (եթե դա ասենք՝ Չարենցը կամ Թումանյան Հովհաննեսը չլիներ) իմ գրածին ասեր զիբիլ, ես իրեն կնետեի զիբիլանոցը: Կներեք, որ այսպես պարզ եմ արտահայտվում… Այլ կերպ անվանեք, բայց ոչ զիբիլ կամ այլ վիրավորական ձևով:


հա ինչ անենք, ես էլ կտրուկ եմ  :Beee:

----------


## einnA

> einnA ջան, գրել եմ՝ ընտրված տասից:


Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ խոստովանել, որ էտ "զիբիլ"-ը ես եմ գրել  :Jpit: 

Գիտեի, որ չի անցնելու, որովհետև թեմայից դուրս էր, ուղղակի շուտվանից ունեի գրած, հենց վերնագիրն էլ Կարմիր դուռ էի դրել - անծանոթ տան խորագրի մեջ ուզում էի խցկել, խոստովանում եմ` լուրջ մոտեցում չէր:

Բայց հիմա լրիվ լուրջ ուզում եմ հասկանալ, իրոք էտքան զիբիլ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հա ինչ անենք, ես էլ կտրուկ եմ


Կտրուկ ես, գրիր ասենք՝ «շատ կտրուկ» կարդացվեց կամ առաջին պարբերությունից հետո «մտքիս թելը կտրվեց»: Տենց:  :Jpit: )  :Wink:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Կերպարները թղթից են, խորություն չկա, մակերեսային ա: Վերջաբանն արհեստական ա, ծեծված, շաբլոն: Այդուհանդերձ, պիտի ասեմ, որ էս տարբերակին դեմ չեմ քվեարկել, ու իմ համեստ կարծիքով Կարմիր դուռն ավելի շատ ա «ուտվում», քան տասնյակում հայտնված մի երկու այլ գործ, բայց դե մենակով չեմ որոշել, քվեարկության արդյունքում ա դուրս մնացել: Ու ոչ էլ էս գործին զիբիլ ասել եմ:
> 
> 
> 
> հա ինչ անենք, ես էլ կտրուկ եմ


ես պատմվածքին չէի ասում, ընդհանրապես... եթե դժվար չի չանցածներից յուրաքանչյուրին երկու բառով կբնութագրեիք?...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ խոստովանել, որ էտ "զիբիլ"-ը ես եմ գրել 
> 
> Գիտեի, որ չի անցնելու, որովհետև թեմայից դուրս էր, ուղղակի շուտվանից ունեի գրած, հենց վերնագիրն էլ Կարմիր դուռ էի դրել - անծանոթ տան խորագրի մեջ ուզում էի խցկել, խոստովանում եմ` լուրջ մոտեցում չէր:
> 
> Բայց հիմա լրիվ լուրջ ուզում եմ հասկանալ, իրոք էտքան զիբիլ ա


einnA, նորից եմ կրկնում. վերևում էդքան քննադատեցի, բայց այդուհանդերձ ես էդ գործի դեմ չեմ քվեարկել, ոչ էլ զիբիլ եմ անվանել: 

Լսի, բայց դու դեմք ես հա: Քո օրագրում ախր շատ լավ ես գրում: Ինչու՞ ա մրցույթներում միշտ սենց լինում: 




> ես պատմվածքին չէի ասում, ընդհանրապես... եթե դժվար չի չանցածներից յուրաքանչյուրին երկու բառով կբնութագրեիք?...


կրակն ընկա, մի երկուսի մասին մի քանի բան ասեցի:  :Cray:  լավ, կգրեմ, բայց նորից եմ շեշտում, որ դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա, որը կարա չհամընկնի մնացած քվեարկողների հետ:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ խոստովանել, որ էտ "զիբիլ"-ը ես եմ գրել 
> 
> Գիտեի, որ չի անցնելու, որովհետև թեմայից դուրս էր, ուղղակի շուտվանից ունեի գրած, հենց վերնագիրն էլ Կարմիր դուռ էի դրել - անծանոթ տան խորագրի մեջ ուզում էի խցկել, խոստովանում եմ` լուրջ մոտեցում չէր:
> 
> Բայց հիմա լրիվ լուրջ ուզում եմ հասկանալ, իրոք էտքան զիբիլ ա


ոնց հասկացա եստեղի ՚՚զիբիլը՚՚ վերամշակման կարիք ունեցող զիբիլն է :Jpit: ...

----------


## ivy

> Կարելի՞ է իմանալ, թե ովքեր են այդ կամավորները: Եվ բոլո՞ր կամավորները կարող են ժյուրիի անդամ դառնալ, թե ինչ որ մեկն այնուամենայնիվ ընտրում է նրանց:


Ի վերջո պատասխանեմ էս հարցին, կարծում եմ ինչ-որ գաղտնի բան չի:
Ակումբում դեռ վաղուցվանից գոյություն ունի «գրական խորհուրդ», որի անդամներին կարող եք տեսնել գլխավոր էջի ներքևում՝ «Նայել կայքի լիդերներին»-ի վրա սեղմելով:
Այդ գրական խորհրդի անդամներն ընտրվել են մի քանի տարի առաջ՝ ակումբային քննարկման արդյունքում: Անդամներից մի քանիսն այլևս չեն մտնում Ակումբ, նրանք փոխարինվել են մի քանի նոր մասնակիցներով: Հենց այդ անդամներն էլ՝ Դավիթի գլխավորությամբ, կատարում են նախնական ընտրությունը:

----------

Chuk (25.02.2013), Malxas (25.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> կրակն ընկա, մի երկուսի մասին մի քանի բան ասեցի:  լավ, կգրեմ, բայց նորից եմ շեշտում, որ դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա, որը կարա չհամընկնի մնացած քվեարկողների հետ:


եթե չեք ուզում խնդիր չկա... չէ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է կարծիքները համեմատելը..

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կտրուկ ես, գրիր ասենք՝ «շատ կտրուկ» կարդացվեց կամ առաջին պարբերությունից հետո «մտքիս թելը կտրվեց»: Տենց: )


զիբիլը շատ սիրուն, ազնիվ բառ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հետո ինձ մի բան ա լուրջ թվում: Ինձ թվում ա էդ «քլնգել» կոչվածը որոշ մարդկանց մի անասելի հաճույք ա պատճառում: Օրինակ՝ ես տխրում եմ տենց դեպքերում, իմ մեջ ուժ եմ հավաքում ու սկսում մարդկանց բացատրելը, թե ինչումն է կայանում նրանց սխալը, բացթողումները: Ու սովորաբար բացատրում եմ մեղմ ու նորմալ տոնով: Բացատրում եմ հասկանալի ու մատչելի, ու ընդ որում, առանց այդ պրոցեսից սքանչանք (էքստազ, խուժան բառ չի, չնեղանալ ու չվիրավորվել :Jpit: ) զգալու: 

Ի դեպ, ես նկատի ունեի այն դեպքերում, երբ իմ խելքն ինչ-որ բան կտրում է տվյալ իրավիճակում: Իսկ եթե հավես չեմ ունենում բացատրել, ապա, առանց որևիցե պիտակ կպցնելու, անցնում եմ առաջ:

----------

Malxas (25.02.2013), Stranger_Friend (25.02.2013), Արէա (25.02.2013), Մինա (25.02.2013)

----------


## einnA

> einnA, նորից եմ կրկնում. վերևում էդքան քննադատեցի, բայց այդուհանդերձ ես էդ գործի դեմ չեմ քվեարկել, ոչ էլ զիբիլ եմ անվանել: 
> 
> Լսի, բայց դու դեմք ես հա: Քո օրագրում ախր շատ լավ ես գրում: Ինչու՞ ա մրցույթներում միշտ սենց լինում:


Հա, հիշում եմ ակումբում ջահել ժամանակներս էր մեկ էլ  :Jpit:  

հա դե էտ ա էլի ստացվում, ի՞նչ անեմ, դեմքս կորցնեմ պրծնեմ  :Jpit: 




> ոնց հասկացա եստեղի ՚՚զիբիլը՚՚ վերամշակման կարիք ունեցող զիբիլն է...


լավ,ժողովուրդ էտքան "զիբիլ"-ից մի ազդվեք, ես պիտի ազդվեի, շատ թեթև եմ տանում, թարգեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ոնց հասկացա եստեղի ՚՚զիբիլը՚՚ վերամշակման կարիք ունեցող զիբիլն է...


զիբիլ անվանել եմ մի շատ կոնկրետ գործի, որի զիբիլությունը Մեֆի խնդրանքով հիմնավորել եմ:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> զիբիլ անվանել եմ մի շատ կոնկրետ գործի, որի զիբիլությունը Մեֆի խնդրանքով հիմնավորել եմ:


բայց դա հենց Կարմիր դուռ-ը չէր? :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, հիշում եմ ակումբում ջահել ժամանակներս էր մեկ էլ  
> 
> հա դե էտ ա էլի ստացվում, ի՞նչ անեմ, դեմքս կորցնեմ պրծնեմ


Չէ, դեմքդ մի կորցրու: Գրի, շատ գրի  :Smile:  Ու մրցույթներին էլ շատ մասնակցի, ոչ մեկից մի վախեցի  :Jpit:  Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ եթե էս գործդ ավելի թեմայի մեջ լիներ, դուրս չմնար:  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ի վերջո պատասխանեմ էս հարցին, կարծում եմ ինչ-որ գաղտնի բան չի:
> Ակումբում դեռ վաղուցվանից գոյություն ունի «գրական խորհուրդ», որի անդամներին կարող եք տեսնել գլխավոր էջի ներքևում՝ «Նայել կայքի լիդերներին»-ի վրա սեղմելով:
> Այդ գրական խորհրդի անդամներն ընտրվել են մի քանի տարի առաջ՝ ակումբային քննարկման արդյունքում: Անդամներից մի քանիսն այլևս չեն մտնում Ակումբ, նրանք փոխարինվել են մի քանի նոր մասնակիցներով: Հենց այդ անդամներն էլ՝ *Դավիթի գլխավորությամբ,* կատարում են նախնական ընտրությունը:


Դա շատ կլինի, իմս սովորական ձայն ա, ինչպես մյուսներինը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետո ինձ մի բան լուրջ թվում: Ինձ թվում ա էդ «քլնգել» կոչվածը որոշ մարդկանց մի անասելի հաճույք ա պատճառում: Օրինակ՝ ես տխրում եմ տենց դեպքերում, իմ մեջ ուժ եմ հավաքում ու սկսում մարդկանց բացատրելը, թե ինչումն է կայանում նրանց սխալը, բացթողումները: Ու սովորաբար բացատրում եմ մեղմ ու նորմալ տոնով: Բացատրում եմ հասկանալի ու մատչելի, ու ընդ որում, առանց այդ պրոցեսից սքանչանք (էքստազ, խուժան բառ չի, չնեղանալ ու չվիրավորվել) զգալու: 
> 
> Ի դեպ, ես նկատի ունեի այն դեպքերում, երբ իմ խելքն ինչ-որ բան կտրում է տվյալ իրավիճակում: Իսկ եթե հավես չեմ ունենում բացատրել, ապա, առանց որևիցե պիտակ կպցնելու, անցնում եմ առաջ:


Դե էդ դու ես  :Jpit:  ես էլ սիրում եմ քլնգել, եթե տեղ կա քլնգելու: Եթե չկա, ուղարկում եմ վառելու, որ ձմեռը տաքանանք: Եթե հեղինակին գիտեմ, ավելի մեղմ եմ վարվում: Եթե չգիտեմ, անողոք եմ: Էդ էլ ես եմ, հոգեբանական պահ ա  :Jpit:  




> բայց դա հենց Կարմիր դուռ-ը չէր?


Չէ, մի քանի էջ հետ գնացեք: Սկի չեք էլ հիշում՝ որ տարբերակն եք ինձ վերագրել, իսկ ես ինձ կոտորում եմ  :Cray:

----------


## Դավիթ

> բայց դա հենց Կարմիր դուռ-ը չէր?


ոչ: :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2013)

----------


## einnA

> Չէ, դեմքդ մի կորցրու: Գրի, շատ գրի  Ու մրցույթներին էլ շատ մասնակցի, ոչ մեկից մի վախեցի  Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ եթե էս գործդ ավելի թեմայի մեջ լիներ, դուրս չմնար:


Բյուր ջան, ամեն ինչ կարգին ա, ես դեմ չեմ, հակառակը` լրիվ կողմ եմ կոնկրետ իմ գրած գործի մասին շատ կտրուկ քննադատությանը:Անկեղծ գրող դառնալու միտում չունեմ հեչ, բայց գոնե կօգնի ինչ-որ բան գրելուց  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

*ԱՌԱՆՑ ՎԵՐԱԴԱՌՆԱԼՈՒ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻՙ*

----------


## Stranger_Friend

եստեղ շաաատ մեծ շփոթմունք է առաջացել, նոր գլխի ընկա :LOL: 

Ես որ գրել եմ Առանց վերադառնալու իրավունքին դուրս եկավ, հետո շարունակությունը Սամբիթբաբայի ասած Կարմիր դռան համար եմ գրել, որ Ս.Լ.Գ-ի ստեղծագործությունը կլինի :Smile: ....

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եմ խոստովանել, որ էտ "զիբիլ"-ը ես եմ գրել 
> 
> Գիտեի, որ չի անցնելու, որովհետև թեմայից դուրս էր, ուղղակի շուտվանից ունեի գրած, հենց վերնագիրն էլ Կարմիր դուռ էի դրել - անծանոթ տան խորագրի մեջ ուզում էի խցկել, խոստովանում եմ` լուրջ մոտեցում չէր:
> 
> Բայց հիմա լրիվ լուրջ ուզում եմ հասկանալ, իրոք էտքան զիբիլ ա


einnA ջան, քո գործի մեջ էդ առաջին բանն էր, որ աչքի ընկավ՝ թեմային անհամապատասխան լինելը: Նույնը կարող եմ «Մաքսիմ Իվանիչի» մասին ասել՝ չկա էնտեղ անծանոթ տուն: Ու էդ տարբերակները, որոնք բացահայտորեն «հարմարացված էին» կամ անգամ հարմարացված էլ չէին, արդեն պոտենցիալ դուրս եկող տարբերակներ էին:
Բայց էդ հեչ չի նշանակում, որ գրածդ ոչ մի արժեք չունի, ընդհակառակը, հենց էս մրցույթից դուրս ինքը հաստատ ինչ-որ բան արժի: Բայց մրցույթին չի կպնում...

----------

Chuk (25.02.2013), einnA (25.02.2013), Sambitbaba (25.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ամեն ինչ կարգին ա, ես դեմ չեմ, հակառակը`* լրիվ կողմ եմ կոնկրետ իմ գրած գործի մասին շատ կտրուկ քննադատությանը*:Անկեղծ գրող դառնալու միտում չունեմ հեչ, բայց գոնե կօգնի ինչ-որ բան գրելուց


Էն մի մրցույթին էլ եմ հիշում, թե ինչքան հանգիստ քեզ պահեցիր, չնայած սաղս քլունգներն առած հետևիցդ էինք վազում  :Smile:  Դե լավն ես էլի, հո զոռով չի: Բայց էլի գրի, էլի մասնակցի մրցույթներին: Հա, մեկ էլ օրագիրդ շուտ-շուտ ափդեյթ արա: Իրոք սպասում եմ  :Smile:

----------

einnA (25.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անծանոթի խնդրանքով առանձին-առանձին անդրադառնում եմ էս գործերին

*Մաքսիմ Իվանիչ* - լավն էր, բայց թեմայի հետ կապ չուներ
*729* - էս գործի իմաստը ո՞րն էր: Թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ: Սկսվում ա մի կույտ կլիշեներով, չունի զարգացում: Ավարտվում ա ամենածեծված ձևերից մեկով՝ երազով: Սա պատմվա՞ծք էր ընդհանրապես: Սկի կերպարներ չկային: Բան չկար: Ըստ էության, եթե էս գործի մեջ մի լավ տեղ կար, երազի նկարագրությունն էր: Մնացած սաղ մասերը կարելի ա հանգիստ հանել, դուրս գցել, գործը դրանից մենակ կշահի: 

*Կարմիր դուռը* - արդեն ասեցի

----------


## einnA

Չէ, եթե ես իրոք մի բանի վրա վստահ լինեմ, որ ճիշտն էն ա, որ ես եմ ասում, ինձ հետ համոզելը դժվար բան ա, բայց էս դեպքում ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա: 

Մենակ հիմա ինչ-որ սփոփանքի ալիք չսկսեք, ես քննադատությունը *իրոք* ծանր տանողներից չեմ, լրիվ լուրջ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, եթե ես իրոք մի բանի վրա վստահ լինեմ, որ ճիշտն էն ա, որ ես եմ ասում, ինձ հետ համոզելը դժվար բան ա, բայց էս դեպքում ճիշտ ու սխալ չկա: 
> 
> Մենակ հիմա ինչ-որ սփոփանքի ալիք չսկսեք, ես քննադատությունը *իրոք* ծանր տանողներից չեմ, լրիվ լուրջ


չէ, գի՞ժ ես, ինչ սփոփանք  :Jpit:  էն, ինչ վերևում գրել եմ, ոչ մի կաթիլ հետ չեմ վերցնում  :Tongue:  ուղղակի անակնկալի էկա, որովհետև ես իսկապես սիրում եմ քո օրագիրը, իսկ ես ամեն մարդու օրագիր չեմ սիրում  :Wink:

----------

einnA (25.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> չէ, գի՞ժ ես, ինչ սփոփանք  էն, ինչ վերևում գրել եմ, ոչ մի կաթիլ հետ չեմ վերցնում  ուղղակի անակնկալի էկա, որովհետև ես իսկապես սիրում եմ քո օրագիրը, իսկ ես ամեն մարդու օրագիր չեմ սիրում


Ձեզ թվացել էր ես Առանց Վերադառնալու իրավունքի-ն եմ ձեզ վերագրել? :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ձեզ թվացել էր ես Առանց Վերադառնալու իրավունքի-ն եմ ձեզ վերագրել?


Ինձ չի թվացել, տեքստից տենց էր հասկացվում  :Angry2:  մենակ ես չեմ, որ տենց եմ հասկացել:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ինձ չի թվացել, տեքստից տենց էր հասկացվում  մենակ ես չեմ, որ տենց եմ հասկացել:


Հենց ետ է որ եթե Սամբիթբաբայի գրածը կարդայիք, կհասկանայիք որ իր խոսքն եմ մեջ բերել ու շարունակել.... համաձայն եմ մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, բայց հասկացվում էր..

----------

Sambitbaba (25.02.2013)

----------


## einnA

> Ինձ չի թվացել, տեքստից տենց էր հասկացվում  մենակ ես չեմ, որ տենց եմ հասկացել:





> Հենց ետ է որ եթե Սամբիթբաբայի գրածը կարդայիք, կհասկանայիք որ իր խոսքն եմ մեջ բերել ու շարունակել.... համաձայն եմ մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, բայց հասկացվում էր..


էսքան բանը չլիներ, չէի խոստովանելու, որ ես էլ կամ  :Jpit:

----------


## John

> *729*


Բյուր, ես եմ գրել 729ը: Ուղղակի ես չէի նախատեսել, որ ժյուրիից մարդ կլինի, որ չի հասկանա, թե ինչքանով կապ ուներ թեմայի հետ: Ուղղակի դուք սիրում եք, որ ամեն ինչ ուղիղ ասեն ձեզ, պարզ, մատչելի ձևով, հետո անկապ, անիմաստ վերջ հորինեն, ու արձագանքը յէէէէէէէէ, յոոոոոոոոոո, կլասսսսս:




> էս գործի իմաստը ո՞րն էր:


Էս հարցի իմաստը ի զորու չեմ հասկանալ: Թե չէ անկեղծ եմ ասում, հաճույքով կպատասխանեի:




> Թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ


հաաա, մոռացել էի գրել, որ անկախ տարիքային ու սեռական պատկանելիությունից բոլորի համար պարզ լինի: Ինձ համար «Անծանոթ տունը» առաջինը ասոցացվեց բանակի հետ, քանի որ այն ինձ համար և՛ անծանոթ էր, և՛ տուն:




> Սկսվում ա մի կույտ կլիշեներով, չունի զարգացում


Էյ որ կլիշե բառը հայերեն թարգմանես, գուցե հասկանամ: Նկարագրել եմ Բանակ (Անծանոթ տուն) գնալու նախորդ օրվա ապրումները, գնալու օրվանից մի դրվագ՝ ավտոբուսի մեջ, զորամաս գնալու ճանապարհին ու առաջին գիշերը «Անծանոթ տանը»: Հաշվի չէի առել, որ էդքան բարդ կլինի ըմբռնել:



> Ավարտվում ա ամենածեծված ձևերից մեկով՝ երազով


Երազով չի ավարտվում Բյուր, ստում ես: Ավարտվում է Առավոտով: Բարև  :Smile: 



> Սա պատմվա՞ծք էր ընդհանրապես: Սկի կերպարներ չկային: Բան չկար:


Բյուր, կերպարների ինչ-որ սահմանափակում կա՞, մինիմալ շե՞մ: Թե՞ կողքից մի երկու հոգու էլ անկապ բերեի խցկեի, որ ճոխ կերպարներ լինեին պատմվածքում, որոնք հեչ էլ կապ չունեին էդ ամեն ինչի հետ:



> Ըստ էության, եթե էս գործի մեջ մի լավ տեղ կար, երազի նկարագրությունն էր


Գոնե հասկացե՞լ ես էդ երազի մեսիջը, թե՞ վազելով շենքից դուրս գալու պահը շատ լավն էր ՃՃ

հ.գ.
արդյունքում դուք ակնկալում եք ձեր ոճով ու ձեր գրածներին <<ծալած ունեցող>> պատմվածքներ, իսկ ինչը որ տարբերվում է, ինչը որ դուք չեք հասկանում, չեք ընկալում, ուրեմն վատն է: յոոոո

----------


## Chuk

Ջոն ջան, չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ես հասկացել եմ թե ինչն ես որպես «անծանոթ տուն» ներկայացրել: Երբ որ կարդալով գնում էի, մոտս նշումներ էի անում ու միավորներ դնում, որ հետո ըստ էդ միավորների ընտրեմ իմ համար էն 10-ը, որոնք պետք է դուրս գան, ու նրանք, որոնք պետք է մնան:

Հիմա կարող ա իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումը շատերի հետ չհամընկնի, կարող ա ես «գրականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում», բայց իմ մոտ քո գործի մոտ նշած էր.




> «Թույլ է: Զորամասը որպես անծանոթ տուն ներկայացնելն էլ է թույլ»
> 
> Թեմային համապատասխանությունը՝ 2.5 միավոր 5-ից
> Ստեղծագործությունը՝ 2 միավոր 5-ից



Ջոն ջան, մեր կարծիքները ու մեր ընտրություն բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չեն: Էդ ընդամենը մեր սուբյեկտիվ գնահատականն ա: Բայց մրցույթին նյութ ուղարկող ամեն մեկը պետք է հասկանար, որ ինչ-որ մարդիկ կան, որ սենց ընտրություն են անելու ու կա ռիսկ, որ քո գործը չեն ընտրի:

----------

John (25.02.2013)

----------


## John

Չուկ ջան, լիովին համամիտ եմ գնահատմանդ համակարգի, ու, մասամբ նաև գնահատականի հետ: Երբ որ հասկանում ես ինչի մասին է խոսքը ու գտնում ես, որ լավ չէ, որ թույլ է և այլն, դա ուրիշ հարց է, ես լիովին ընդունում եմ քո տեսակետը: Բայց դե Բյուրի մոտ չի ստացվում թեկուզ իր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը այնպես արտահայտել, որ ընդունելի լինի... Ինքը ալարում է հասկանալ գրվածը, ինքը չի փորձում հասկանալ գրողին: Ինքը ուղղակի գրում է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես եմ գրել 729ը: Ուղղակի ես չէի նախատեսել, որ ժյուրիից մարդ կլինի, որ չի հասկանա, թե ինչքանով կապ ուներ թեմայի հետ: Ուղղակի դուք սիրում եք, որ ամեն ինչ ուղիղ ասեն ձեզ, պարզ, մատչելի ձևով, հետո անկապ, անիմաստ վերջ հորինեն, ու արձագանքը յէէէէէէէէ, յոոոոոոոոոո, կլասսսսս:


Հովսեփ, իզուր ա քեզ թվում, թե չեմ հասկացել: Դու էնտեղ բանակ չես ներկայացնում, ներկայացնում ես բանակին նախորդող իրավիճակ: Իսկ որտեղից որ սկսվում ա բանակը, գործն ավարտվում ա, հետևաբար քո գործի մեջ անծանոթ տուն չկա:




> Էս հարցի իմաստը ի զորու չեմ հասկանալ: Թե չէ անկեղծ եմ ասում, հաճույքով կպատասխանեի:


Ի՞նչ նպատակ ես ունեցել էդ գործը գրելիս: Ի՞նչ ես ուզեցել ասել ընթերցողին: Որ բանակն անծանոթ տու՞ն ա: Քիչ ա, գրածովդ չես հիմնավորել դա: Ինձ որ հարցնեն, թե ցանկացած բան՝ սկսած օրագրային խզբզոցից, վերջացրած մրցույթի ուղարկած պատմվածքով, ես կարամ ասեմ՝ինչու եմ գրել: Հիմա քեզ հարցնում եմ՝ինչու ես գրել, դու չես կարողանում պատասխանել:




> հաաա, մոռացել էի գրել, որ անկախ տարիքային ու սեռական պատկանելիությունից բոլորի համար պարզ լինի: Ինձ համար «Անծանոթ տունը» առաջինը ասոցացվեց բանակի հետ, քանի որ այն ինձ համար և՛ անծանոթ էր, և՛ տուն:


բայց դու դա չես նկարագրել, հասկանու՞մ ես, չես նկարագրել:




> Էյ որ կլիշե բառը հայերեն թարգմանես, գուցե հասկանամ: Նկարագրել եմ Բանակ (Անծանոթ տուն) գնալու նախորդ օրվա ապրումները, գնալու օրվանից մի դրվագ՝ ավտոբուսի մեջ, զորամաս գնալու ճանապարհին ու առաջին գիշերը «Անծանոթ տանը»: Հաշվի չէի առել, որ էդքան բարդ կլինի ըմբռնել:


Ծեծված արտահայտություններ, կոպիտ ասած: Էդ առաջին պարբերության մեջ աշխարհի սաղ սերիալների, հայ աղջիկների սաղ հուշատետրային զառանցանքների արտահայտություններն օգտագործել ես, ձանձրալի ա:




> Երազով չի ավարտվում Բյուր, ստում ես: Ավարտվում է Առավոտով: Բարև


Կներես, ճիշտ չարտահայտվեցի, «պարզվելով, որ երազ ա», այ դրանով ա ավարտվում: Դա էլ ա սարսափելի ծեծված ու համը հանած տրյուկ:




> Բյուր, կերպարների ինչ-որ սահմանափակում կա՞, մինիմալ շե՞մ: Թե՞ կողքից մի երկու հոգու էլ անկապ բերեի խցկեի, որ ճոխ կերպարներ լինեին պատմվածքում, որոնք հեչ էլ կապ չունեին էդ ամեն ինչի հետ:


Հա, կա սահմանափակում. մինիմում մի կերպար պիտի լինի: Քեզ մոտ ոչ մի կերպար չկար: Դե եթե քսան հատ կերպար խցկեիր, դա էլ ծայրահեղություն կլիներ, որովհետև թեև գրված օրենք չի, բայց սովորաբար կերպարների քանակն ուղիղ համեմատական ա գործի ծավալին: Եթե նկատել ես, 600 էջանոց վեպերում 50 կերպար կա, 3-4 էջանոց պատմվածքում՝հազիվ երկու-երեք:




> Գոնե հասկացե՞լ ես էդ երազի մեսիջը, թե՞ վազելով շենքից դուրս գալու պահը շատ լավն էր ՃՃ


չէ, կներես, չեմ հասկացել:




> հ.գ.
> արդյունքում դուք ակնկալում եք ձեր ոճով ու ձեր գրածներին <<ծալած ունեցող>> պատմվածքներ, իսկ ինչը որ տարբերվում է, ինչը որ դուք չեք հասկանում, չեք ընկալում, ուրեմն վատն է: յոոոո


Հովսեփ, արի ինչ կլինի, մի արդարացի էլի: Քո գործն ահավոր թույլ ա: Էդ ա պատճառը, որ մենք՝քվեարկողներս, լինելով բավական տարբեր նախասիրություններ ունեցող, քո գործին միաձայն դեմ ենք քննարկել: Շատ հեշտ ա ասելը՝չես հասկանում, ես հանճար եմ, անցնելն առաջ: Բայց մի քիչ գրականություն կարդա, տես գրողներն ընդհանրապես ոնց են գրում, տես լավը որն ա, որ հասկանաս, թե ինչու ա քոնն էդքան սարսափելի վատը: Ու մի բան էլ քեզ ասեմ. գրականության մեջ գործն ինչքան կարճ ա, էնքան փոքր ա հավանականությունը, որ լավը կլինի: Շատ մեծ վարպետություն ա պահանջվում երեք պարբերության մեջ մեծ ասելիք դնելու համար: Արի, դու օգտվի 15 000 նիշի հնարավորությունից, սյուժե զարգացրու, կերպարներ ստեղծի, ոչ թե շարադրություն ուղարկի:




> Չուկ ջան, լիովին համամիտ եմ գնահատմանդ համակարգի, ու, մասամբ նաև գնահատականի հետ: Երբ որ հասկանում ես ինչի մասին է խոսքը ու գտնում ես, որ լավ չէ, որ թույլ է և այլն, դա ուրիշ հարց է, ես լիովին ընդունում եմ քո տեսակետը: Բայց դե Բյուրի մոտ չի ստացվում թեկուզ իր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը այնպես արտահայտել, որ ընդունելի լինի... Ինքը ալարում է հասկանալ գրվածը, ինքը չի փորձում հասկանալ գրողին: Ինքը ուղղակի գրում է:


Կարծիքս չընդունելը քո գործն ա, բայց ահավոր խնդալու ա, երբ ինձ մեղադրում ես, որ չեմ փորձում հասկանալ գրվածը, որովհետև ես հենց էն մարդկանցից եմ, որ մեռա  թմբկահարելով՝ձեր ասելիքը մեր էրեսներին տենց մի շպրտեք, առանց դրա էլ հասկանում ենք: Ու եթե չփորձեի գրողին հասկանալ, չէի ասի, որ Լայման, Կրիան ու Անվերնագիրը լավ գործեր են, չնայած դրանց ասելիքը բացահայտ չի շպրտվում ընթերցողի էրեսին:

----------


## John

Լավ, շնորհակալ եմ: Կաշխատեմ մյուս անգամ ավելի <<ուժեղ>> գործ ուղարկել  :Smile:

----------

